# Orchestral Tools New Library: TIME MACRO



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm loving the sound (as always) and concept of this one. Thoughts?


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Sep 20, 2018)

The first impression is

Sonokinetic - Orchestral Performance Series
+
Spitfire Audio - Evolutions
+
Orchestral Tools - Ark 3

It feels very, very good.


----------



## Zee (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm so hyped for this and really glad it's not another Ark, while i love those i really think they made the right choice


----------



## RandomComposer (Sep 20, 2018)

My wallet can't keep up with all these OT libraries!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 20, 2018)

If that teaser's music is actually being created using this library, then I think I'm going to need to take it into very serious consideration.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes, the trailer music uses TMA exclusively (I got a few questions about that, so thought I'll confirm it publicly here).


----------



## ka00 (Sep 20, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Yes, the trailer music uses TMA exclusively (I got a few questions about that, so thought I'll confirm it publicly here).



Looks like it’s going to be an exciting new release, Tobias. Can’t wait!


----------



## Eptesicus (Sep 20, 2018)

Will there be lots of tempo synced stuff?


----------



## Akarin (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm not quite sure I understand the concept. Is this a phrase-based library? If yes, does it have MIDI export capabilities? Puzzled and looking forward for more info.


----------



## Akarin (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm not quite sure I understand the concept. Is this a phrase-based library? If yes, does it have MIDI export capabilities? Puzzled and looking forward for more info.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2018)

Very very beautiful sounds....
Oh my......
Very ark3 ish.......
Orchestral T.......extures... Can't wait to hear the choir in this library....


----------



## Michael Stibor (Sep 20, 2018)

Akarin said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand the concept. Is this a phrase-based library? If yes, does it have MIDI export capabilities? Puzzled and looking forward for more info.


I don't get it either. Beautiful sound though. I have high hopes that it's _not_ a phrase-based library, but something useful.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2018)

mikefrommontreal said:


> I don't get it either. Beautiful sound though. I have high hopes that it's _not_ a phrase-based library, but something useful.


+1


----------



## HBen (Sep 20, 2018)

Is this a new series, or Ark 4 series? Very confused....


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2018)

HBen said:


> Is this a new series, or Ark 4 series? Very confused....


I’m quite sure this is a new independent product. I think we’ll know it’s Ark 4 for sure when it arrives..


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I’m quite sure this is a new independent product. I think we’ll know it’s Ark 4 for sure when it arrives..


Ark series is always November December...


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 20, 2018)

Also the Arks have very specific marketing related to them. This doesn't look like it.
I'd love to see an EVO like product with the OT sound...


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 20, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> +1



+2

I don't get it either. 

Others may feel differently, but personally, I do not like it when companies put out such a vague video/teaser. It screams: _ha - we know something you don't!_

You want to tease us - fine. At least give us an indication of what it is.


----------



## ka00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Seems kinda clear that this is a “rhythmic textures” library with lots of repeating shorts and swells that possibly oscillate from one tone/note to another. 

I could be wrong, but if feels like Spitfire’s Orchestral Swarm meets Heavyocity’s Rhythmic Textures with a bit of Ark 3.

The only tease here is the date and price. I’m guessing intro price of 299€ if you own something else of significance or 349€ if you don’t, with an eventual regular price of 549€.


----------



## CT (Sep 20, 2018)

It seems to sound nice, and it *could* be really useful. I am sure of only one thing: the price will make me roll my eyes.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 20, 2018)

There are so many things to love about this teaser, but the understated one that really gets me is the evolving motion in the expansive root+fifth drone at 1:48. That moment takes me straight back to the score of "Return of the King", with a grey ship sailing into the West.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 20, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Seems kinda clear that this is a “rhythmic textures” library with lots of repeating shorts and swells that possibly oscillate from one tone/note to another.
> 
> I could be wrong, but if feels like Spitfire’s Orchestral Swarm meets Heavyocity’s Rhythmic Textures with a bit of Ark 3.
> 
> The only tease here is the date and price. I’m guessing intro price of 299€ if you own something else of significance or 349€ if you don’t, with an eventual regular price of 549€.



GULP !! 

Have Orch Swarm and HO_ RT(s). Hoping for low Intro price or tempted to go with Sonokinetic Largo instead.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Ark series is always November December...


Yes, that’s what I meant. Sorry to be vague. I was saying that I’m sure we will know Ark 4 is here when we see it, no matter how vague the trailer.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 20, 2018)

The kid in the video. That's us.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 20, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Yes, that’s what I meant. Sorry to be vague. I was saying that I’m sure we will know Ark 4 is here when we see it, no matter how vague the trailer.



On the other hand, this new library _could have been_ an Ark. A special take on the full orchestra, with sections. Maybe there's no Ark 4 coming ? We had one for Christmas 2015, 2016 and 2017, that doesn't necessarily mean we'll get one every year.

But I hope we will.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Sep 20, 2018)

miket said:


> It seems to sound nice, and it *could* be really useful. I am sure of only one thing: the price will make me roll my eyes.


Agreed. I find their pricing is usually a little bit of a stretch (I have the same feeling about Project SAM). I know they put out first rate stuff, but so do a lot of companies.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 20, 2018)

mikefrommontreal said:


> Agreed. I find their pricing is usually a little bit of a stretch (I have the same feeling about Project SAM). I know they put out first rate stuff, but so do a lot of companies.


I find OT's introductory pricing is usually pretty good, and if they had run the Inspire 2 initial pricing longer I might have gotten it because I've heard many good things about some of the patches. (I haven't found the samples Inspire 1 to be terribly useful.) Their regular pricing is high compared to the competitors, and stuff (aside from the Arks) rarely goes on sale otherwise, so I usually just let it go if I don't get one of their libraries on initial pricing. I also don't especially like Capsule but that's a different issue entirely.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> On the other hand, this new library _could have been_ an Ark. A special take on the full orchestra, with sections. Maybe there's no Ark 4 coming ? We had one for Christmas 2015, 2016 and 2017, that doesn't necessarily mean we'll get one every year.
> 
> But I hope we will.


Hoping you are wrong. If i don't have my annual ARK......it will kill me !!!!!


----------



## ka00 (Sep 20, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Hoping you are wrong. If i don't have my annual ARK......it will kill me !!!!!



Maybe MACRO stands for *M*etropolis *A*rk *C*hronometric *R*hythms *O*rchestra?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 20, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Maybe MACRO stands for *M*etropolis *A*rk *C*hronometric *R*hythms *O*rchestra?


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Maybe MACRO stands for *M*etropolis *A*rk *C*hronometric *R*hythms *O*rchestra?


Excellent !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Maybe MACRO stands for *M*etropolis *A*rk *C*hronometric *R*hythms *O*rchestra?


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Maybe MACRO stands for *M*etropolis *A*rk *C*hronometric *R*hythms *O*rchestra?


AND THE WINNER iS : ka00


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 20, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Maybe MACRO stands for *M*etropolis *A*rk *C*hronometric *R*hythms *O*rchestra?



Brilliant job! We've got the Sherlock Holmes of the year here!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 20, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Maybe MACRO stands for *M*etropolis *A*rk *C*hronometric *R*hythms *O*rchestra?



I'm not going to be at all surprised if we learn that @ka00 is a true mindreader.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 20, 2018)

Ok...now I am piqued.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 20, 2018)

What a nice sound! I am missing some more dynamics, but this could be the result of the mastering what was done in this teaser.... . Great!


----------



## tim727 (Sep 20, 2018)

Tbh I think it is Ark 4. I mean I'm sure it would fit in perfectly with the other three Arks ... and it also (evidently) provides types of sounds that the others don't ... so from a marketing perspective doesn't it seem odd to deliver a library that could easily be named and marketed as Ark 4 but instead to market it as something else?


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 20, 2018)

OT seems really good about thinking things through articulation wise, so that their libraries complement each other. Looking forward to the details!


----------



## HBen (Sep 20, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Yes, that’s what I meant. Sorry to be vague. I was saying that I’m sure we will know Ark 4 is here when we see it, no matter how vague the trailer.



No review copy in advance this time? Or not yet to tell?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 20, 2018)

HBen said:


> No review copy in advance this time?


We'll have to see!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 20, 2018)

nice video.

i like it.

glad i'm waiting to spring for a new tool set.

should be an interesting holiday season.


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm wondering if these developers are running out of things to sample. These libraries are getting more eclectic and more niche. It's getting tougher for me, personally, to make decisions on libraries like this especially OT, which I love but tend to be pretty pricey. I did pass up on Inspire 2 and kind of regret it. (i have the 3 arks inspire 1 and the string runs)

I'll wait for the walkthrough I suppose.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 20, 2018)

I was honestly hoping 20 sec in that it was a reasonablly priced clock library. Once the instruments came up, then the choir, I thought, another one? Then perhaps rhythms and ostinatos with orchestral sections? Great! And clocks thrown in? Great! then it played sustains, evo style strings, what is this? Really confusing what the focus of this library is. Have to wait for the walkthrough.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 20, 2018)

Sounds like a very feature rich library with hidden bells and whistles. I'll be waiting for the screencast.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 21, 2018)

keepitsimple said:


> Sounds like a very feature rich library with hidden bells and whistles. I'll be waiting for the screencast.


+1


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 21, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> +1




AVAILABLE NOW for pre order....


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Sep 21, 2018)

great pre-order price! 199 euros+vat


----------



## N.Caffrey (Sep 21, 2018)

Look forward to your review Chris!


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 21, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> great pre-order price! 199 euros+vat



We don't even know what it is yet! Lol


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, quite some info on the OT site, including an articulations and features PDF


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 21, 2018)

mikefrommontreal said:


> Agreed. I find their pricing is usually a little bit of a stretch (I have the same feeling about Project SAM). I know they put out first rate stuff, but so do a lot of companies.


Honestly, the pricing is the only reason i don't own any of their products. On the other hand i've managed to grap Symphobia 1 and 2 at half price or under, which seems very fair, and am hoping to grab Truestrike and Swing More at some point.

This though, seems so beautiful that i hope it is priced lower than their other libraries, because i really wanna be able to afford it haha

*Edit* Seems to be 199, i might actually consider this once we know more.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 21, 2018)

I think TIME macro is going to play very nicely with some of Spitfire Audio's textural libraries, like British Drama Toolkit, Orchestral Swarm, and Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## NoamL (Sep 21, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> I'm wondering if these developers are running out of things to sample.



Seems like they are deciding "we are done with standard orchestral samples, let's sample the stuff you _can't make_ yet with standard orchestral samples"

Music like this... one of my favorites...:



This library, especially the trailer, sounds like John Adams' orchestrations at your fingertips.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 21, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Seems like they are deciding "we are done with standard orchestral samples, let's sample the stuff you _can't make_ yet with standard orchestral samples"
> 
> Music like this... one of my favorites...:
> 
> ...




The only thing missing would be some shorts and percussion (although we have that covered in sooooo many other libraries), because John Adams also did this:


Great sounding library and articulations, and the price is really tempting.


----------



## jeremiahpena (Sep 21, 2018)

Iskra said:


> The only thing missing would be some shorts and percussion (although we have that covered in sooooo many other libraries), because John Adams also did this:
> 
> 
> Great sounding library and articulations, and the price is really tempting.




While we're on the topic of John Adams, another fantastic piece:


There was some stuff in the demos that reminded me a bit of this. I'm looking forward to the walkthrough to see how in-depth it gets.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 22, 2018)

I literally thought "kinda sounds like Steve Reich" when I heard some of the demos. Really interesting library, but not something I need at this point, as I'm set on getting my more traditional needs covered. But if I were looking for a special sounding library I'd probably be all over this.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah but... No legato ?
Just kidding, I'm in !


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 22, 2018)

How many mics please ?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 22, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> How many mics please ?


It's a similar setup than the Berlin and Metropolis series, so AB, Tree, Surround + 1 to 3 Close mics depending on the section.

For more detail, I guess you'll have to wait for the walkthrough


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 22, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> It's a similar setup than the Berlin and Metropolis series, so AB, Tree, Surround + 1 to 3 Close mics depending on the section.
> 
> For more detail, I guess you'll have to wait for the walkthrough


Thanks very much. There is nothing about the mics on OT's site and in the Macro pdf. That's why i asked about mics. Thanks.


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 22, 2018)

Does anyone have a head on where this fits in to a palette? It sounds lovely but I'm wondering if I already have a lot of this covered with the Arks and Inspire plus all of the other orch libraries i have? 

I looked at the list of articulations and it seems very comprehensive. Where does this sit in your palette?


----------



## ism (Sep 22, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Seems like they are deciding "we are done with standard orchestral samples, let's sample the stuff you _can't make_ yet with standard orchestral samples"
> 
> Music like this... one of my favorites...:
> 
> ...





I was successfully resisting the urge to buy this until you mention]ed Adams. Sigh. 

It’s obvious now that you mention it, But yes, this completely reframed the library.


----------



## David Chappell (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm just waiting for a full walkthrough but I'm definitely very interested in this, especially at that price. Been putting off getting any of the spitfire EVO stuff for ages waiting to see if any other developer might come out with an alternative. This is sounding very lovely from the demos so far!


----------



## Ihnoc (Sep 22, 2018)

I would have preferred more traditional sections akin to the Berlin series, but I'm still interested. A walkthrough would be nice (which I'm sure is coming)!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2018)

I would love to see OT produce a larger Strings Section traditional strings library, basically ... more players than the their Berlin Strings, for a more symphonic sound. 

Looking forward to the walkthrough.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 22, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I would love to see OT produce a larger Strings Section traditional strings library, basically ... more players than the their Berlin Strings, for a more symphonic sound.
> 
> Looking forward to the walkthrough.



A more symphonic sound? I mean..what is more symphonic? :D Their string library is everything but no small chamber string like sound, it is a symphonic sound indeed, yet detailed enough which is imo a big plus imo in comparison to competitors products. Plus it is very expressive. Do you own berlin strings?


----------



## ysnyvz (Sep 22, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I would love to see OT produce a larger Strings Section traditional strings library, basically ... more players than the their Berlin Strings, for a more symphonic sound.
> 
> Looking forward to the walkthrough.


But they already have?
https://www.steinberg.net/en/products/vst/iconica/sections_and_players.html


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 22, 2018)

ysnyvz said:


> But they already have?
> https://www.steinberg.net/en/products/vst/iconica/sections_and_players.html



Ensemble size there? anyways I would not give too much on those specs because of the room recording expulsion effect when instruments are recorded in isolation without the orchestral absorbers because their sonic finger print often exxegerates real conditions. If you know what I mean.


----------



## ysnyvz (Sep 22, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Ensemble size? anyways I would not give too much on those specs because of the room recording expulsion effect when instruments are recorded in isolation without the orchestral absorbers because their sonic finger print often exxegerates real conditions. If you know what I mean.


Yes, ensemble size. Berlin Strings is 28 players and Iconica is 50.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 22, 2018)

Good point, @ysnyvz. Not everyone is aware that Steinberg partnered with Orchestral Tools to make Iconica; and yes, Iconica is larger.

It may be worth mentioning, nonetheless, that Iconica was recorded at Funkhaus Berlin, while Orchestral Tools typically records at the Teldex Scoring Stage; and Iconica is on HALion, while other Orchestral Tools titles are on Kontakt. These differences may, or may not, be of significance to buyers.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> It may be worth mentioning, nonetheless, that Iconica was recorded at Funkhaus Berlin, while Orchestral Tools typically records at the Teldex Scoring Stage;



Yes, a larger size ensemble strings from OT recorded at *Teledex*, rather than Funkhaus, would sound pretty good. 

I have Steinberg's Iconica, I like the strings of Iconica, and I'm aware it was produced in collaboration with OT, runs on Halion, which is a great platform, but I still think that Teledex will offer a different, maybe richer sound than Funkhaus.


----------



## JohnBMears (Sep 23, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I would love to see OT produce a larger Strings Section traditional strings library, basically ... more players than the their Berlin Strings, for a more symphonic sound.
> 
> Looking forward to the walkthrough.



I agree. I am currently using HWS with the Teldex impulse from the Vienna Suite to try to make do with Berlin WW and BR. The larger string groups in Ark1 have a very different texture than Berlin Strings, which to me sound so super detailed there is almost no symphonic blur, almost like you are listening to a group of first chairs together versus a lush texture.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Sep 23, 2018)

Curious how well this would blend with Orchestral Swarm acoustically... - imagine writing something combining the two could sound really interesting.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 23, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I would love to see OT produce a larger Strings Section traditional strings library, basically ... more players than the their Berlin Strings, for a more symphonic sound.
> 
> Looking forward to the walkthrough.



I would freak for an Ark of strings. I know a lot of people don't think it would be worthwhile or that Berlin covers it, but an Ark-style library with a bunch of different string techniques would be freaking amazing.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 24, 2018)

no walkthrough dropped yet, correct?


----------



## tim727 (Sep 24, 2018)

whiskers said:


> no walkthrough dropped yet, correct?



Correct.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 24, 2018)

whiskers said:


> no walkthrough dropped yet, correct?


You can always subscribe at YouTube and click on the bell to be notified when it's been uploaded:

Orchestral Tools | YouTube

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 27, 2018)

The walkthroughs are online now!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 27, 2018)

Now that's the kind of walkthrough I like to see.

This is one of those I-gotta-have-this moments. Some unique stuff here, how refreshing. See you guys later.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Sep 27, 2018)

Love this walkthrough, pure magic for my ears.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 27, 2018)

this sounds amazing


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> this sounds amazing


F A N T A S T I CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 27, 2018)

Both my Inspire buys feel like an appetizer compared to this lol.

Great stuff really. I like the "movement" concept in this library and how they smartly fused it for both emotional writing and far beyond.


----------



## CT (Sep 27, 2018)

Whew, that was a close one. 

It sounds great, but I'm relieved to hear that there isn't a whole lot going on here that I don't already have covered with some other libraries and audio stretching/reversing. 

Very neat, though.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 27, 2018)

Damn. Orchestral Tools release a Spitfire library, and it looks better than a Spitfire library.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Sep 27, 2018)

Useless to resist anymore, finally ordered! The pre-order price is really nice considering the content.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 27, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Damn. Orchestral Tools release a Spitfire library, and it looks better than a Spitfire library.


shots fired


----------



## whiskers (Sep 27, 2018)

miket said:


> Whew, that was a close one.
> 
> It sounds great, but I'm relieved to hear that there isn't a whole lot going on here that I don't already have covered with some other libraries and audio stretching/reversing.
> 
> Very neat, though.


yeah i'm 50/50 at this point. I have some orchestral libs, but nothing that emphasizes texture or movement, nor have as nice all-in-one patches as these do. For 270$, not a bad deal, it's just....do I need it. It's unlikely to be any cheaper than this, I imagine though. Does sound great. Decisions, decisions. Trying to think how it'd fit in workflow-wise.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> shots fired



Well, I'm not trying to bash Spitfire and have a few of their libraries  But these kind of sustain evolving articulations are clearly their territory, they have done it a lot in their last libraries, since Tundra and all the Evos.

I just think OT pushed the bar higher ! Really looks like a huge collection.


----------



## CT (Sep 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> yeah i'm 50/50 at this point. I have some orchestral libs, but nothing that emphasizes texture or movement, nor have as nice all-in-one patches as these do. For 270$, not a bad deal, it's just....do I need it. It's unlikely to be any cheaper than this, I imagine though. Does sound great. Decisions, decisions.



Frankly, even at $50 I think I'd still pass, simply because I'd feel like I'm bogging myself down in redundant tools, so at $270 it's a pretty easy decision. If you don't already have Orchestral Swarm, Tundra, some EVO's... this probably isn't a bad place to start. Cheaper, if nothing else. Admittedly I don't hear the "raised bar" some others are hearing.

I expect that as we see more and more releases like this where developers are crossing over into each others' territories, that kind of doubling up will be an increasingly important factor for anyone who isn't a total VI junkie or doesn't have incredibly deep pockets.

I do look forward to hearing what others do with it, though.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 27, 2018)

Very inspirational library... wish OT would keep their libraries on sale a bit longer.


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 27, 2018)

Darn it! I was hoping not to be interested, but a lot of this stuff would be great for my Ethereal New Age compositions I love to write.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 27, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Well, I'm not trying to bash Spitfire and have a few of their libraries  But these kind of sustain evolving articulations are clearly their territory, they have done it a lot in their last libraries, since Tundra and all the Evos.
> 
> I just think OT pushed the bar higher ! Really looks like a huge collection.


Yes i agree. The bar is very very high with this library. 
Love it.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 27, 2018)

Really "better" than Spitfire? - instead of using this term how about pointing out differences and overlaps?
It would be nice to know about where this release differs from e.g. Orchestral Swarm and British Drama Toolkit etc. and where it actually adds something new. The demos certainly sound beautiful and inspirational.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 27, 2018)

Some really great textures in here, for sure. While I do have a couple of string-based Evos from SFA, there's easily enough unique stuff here to justify the intro price (starting with all of the non-string sections), so I'm in.

I like the concept of having some ability to split evolving articulations by instrument section rather than just by range, as well as being able to play evolving articulations as sustains with chord changes, rather than just long, swelling arcs and beds. Also, I really like the pendulum articulations - that's something that I've found almost impossible to accomplish convincingly with rapid mod wheel changes, and most of the crescendos in other libraries are too slow for this effect.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 27, 2018)

Wunderhorn said:


> It would be nice to know about where this release differs from e.g. Orchestral Swarm and British Drama Toolkit etc.



Orchestral Swarm: OT TM has pitched percussion, harmonium, choir

British Drama Toolkit: OT TM is a full orchestra recorded on a larger scoring stage. BDT is smaller, chamber sized sections and solo instruments recorded in a smaller, dry studio.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 27, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Orchestral Swarm: OT TM has pitched percussion, harmonium, choir
> 
> British Drama Toolkit: OT TM is a full orchestra recorded on a larger scoring stage. BDT is smaller, chamber sized sections and solo instruments recorded in a smaller, dry studio.



Yes those are the obvious differences, I meant more in terms of textures and articulation. For example I remember a particularly beautiful flautando patch in Orchestral Swarm... things like this...


----------



## whiskers (Sep 27, 2018)

Wunderhorn said:


> Yes those are the obvious differences, I meant more in terms of textures and articulation. For example I remember a particularly beautiful flautando patch in Orchestral Swarm... things like this...


Those insights probably come after some time spent with the library though. This just got released. That kind of info may arise in time


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Sep 27, 2018)

That sustain Nnh choir patch... amazing!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow, this stuff is amazing. I can see getting my John Adams/Don Davis Matrix hat on!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 27, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> That sustain Nnh choir patch... amazing!


Yes i'm impressed by the choir articulations. Giving me many ideas....
And the ostinatos.....wow modulated by dynamics. Very good idea.

In fact this library has so many good articulations and sound ideas.... Slow tremolo ho ho.....and so on....
Very good.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 27, 2018)

I can approximate some of those sounds with combinations of things in other libraries, but rather awkwardly. In a similar way I could approximate Oliver Arnalds Chamber Evolutions with other EVOs and libraries, but the unprocessed OACE patches sound much more realistic by comparison.

I think there is advantage in having stuff like that available in a single, unprocessed library, rather than messing around with effects chains, layers, etc all of which come at some price in quality. Not to mention that I never would have thought of many of those articulations, that's the clincher. It's also a speed issue: ease of access leaves headroom to do things that might otherwise have been impractical when facing time constraints.

The rationalization knob is set on "High."


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 27, 2018)

Yea...bought.


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 27, 2018)

Watched the walkthroughs. I think it sounds great, and the current approximately $250 price tag for people in the USA is more than attractive.

I can see this being extremely useful for atmospheric type cues. But what else? What else would you do with this?


----------



## The Darris (Sep 27, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> What else would you do with this?


Anything you want. Use your creativity. I see this not as a film scoring tool for me but as a means to write music for myself and expand on my compositions for the concert hall. There is a lot in this that are techniques I write for in the concert world that just aren't able to be done with samples currently available. 

It's easy to label this a tool specific to one thing but it's more interesting to say, "Hmm, how can I use this differently than what everyone else is using it for." Think outside the box and you'd be surprised at how diverse a library like this can be. 

-C


----------



## Saxer (Sep 27, 2018)

Those textures fit behind any choral writing or drones to open up the space and add an organic element. I think the harps/vibes are very useful to avoid cues becoming too pad-like without the need of putting an arpeggiated harp or piano or even synth-arps on top.
What I miss in this context is a textural percussion section. Would really complete these athmos.


----------



## RandomComposer (Sep 27, 2018)

Stuck deciding on this as I already have several Spitfire evos/swarm. At the end of the day, it's still a fairly large amount of money and I'm trying to save up for other libraries. 
The parts that appeal to me most are the vocals and some of the altered time stuff.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 27, 2018)

I think the key to success with this library is tastefully applying it with other Orchestral Tools libraries.


----------



## LLGen (Sep 27, 2018)

Definitely going to buy, but _IMO_ it does feel like sustain content missing from Ark 3. Can't complain too loudly, though.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 27, 2018)

I am not impressed at all after listening to this. Listen to a real orchestra what plays notes from ppp to fff.


----------



## CT (Sep 27, 2018)

The Darris said:


> Anything you want. Use your creativity. I see this not as a film scoring tool for me but as a means to write music for myself and expand on my compositions for the concert hall. There is a lot in this that are techniques I write for in the concert world that just aren't able to be done with samples currently available.
> 
> It's easy to label this a tool specific to one thing but it's more interesting to say, "Hmm, how can I use this differently than what everyone else is using it for." Think outside the box and you'd be surprised at how diverse a library like this can be.
> 
> -C



Agreed. This type of textural/evolving thing has easily found its way into my own personal music. It has plenty of applications beyond scoring.

The one thing that really caught my ear was that "Zzh" articulation in the women's choir. The sibilance from the Z makes it sound like an old school noisy synth choir. That gives me some ideas for working with real choirs....


----------



## gussunkri (Sep 27, 2018)

This sounds amazing! I'm not sure I really need it, but I want it.


----------



## The Darris (Sep 27, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> I am not impressed at all after listening to this. Listen to a real orchestra what plays notes from ppp to fff.


They didn't record from ppp to fff. I believe they purposefully kept things around pp to mf and this is reflected in the GUI. Most of these types of articulations wouldn't benefit from being played at FFF because you would lose a lot of definition in the sound/character of the orchestral textures they are experimenting with. But, as someone who's worked with real orchestras and wind ensembles that utilize these textures, it sounds more than accurate.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 27, 2018)

The Darris said:


> They didn't record from ppp to fff. I believe they purposefully kept things around pp to mf and this is reflected in the GUI. Most of these types of articulations wouldn't benefit from being played at FFF because you would lose a lot of definition in the sound/character of the orchestral textures they are experimenting with. But, as someone who's worked with real orchestras and wind ensembles that utilize these textures, it sounds more than accurate.


Yeah, I was and am not awaiting fff samples, but I miss dynamic. And, what I wrote is only my mind.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 27, 2018)

The Darris said:


> But, as someone who's worked with real orchestras .


I did this for so many years ...


----------



## markleake (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm loving the sound of this! It sounds like a cross between Spitfire Albion V, Swarms and EVOs. Very much stepping into Spitfire territory now, and they've done it so very well.

I'm amazed at how many different texture articulations there are, and how well they've separated the sections out. There are maybe some shorts missing, I would have liked to hear even more of the Clockwork articulations and the brass separated out more, but otherwise it seems to cover a lot of ground.

My favourites: the irregular fiths, swells and clockwork articulations. The choirs. And I really love the harp/vibes combination.

Seems like I've talked myself into buying it.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 28, 2018)

markleake said:


> I'm loving the sound of this! It sounds like a cross between Spitfire Albion V, Swarms and EVOs. Very much stepping into Spitfire territory now, and they've done it so very well.
> 
> I'm amazed at how many different texture articulations there are, and how well they've separated the sections out. There are maybe some shorts missing, I would have liked to hear even more of the Clockwork articulations and the brass separated out more, but otherwise it seems to cover a lot of ground.
> 
> ...


And NI's Thrill also....


----------



## String-for-sale (Sep 28, 2018)

I already have Tundra, so I'm not sure I will get this even if it's sounding really great.


----------



## Arviwan (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes, the O.T take on Evo/Swarm ... but with the O.T touch ! 
Some of the ensemble patches remind me of "La Mer" de Debussy.
Pre-orderd and impatiently expected !


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 28, 2018)

Still undecided on this one and out of Studio for a little while so difficult to evaluate properly but, what I would say is that OT is a company I’d feel reasonably comfortable pre-ordering from (as comfortable as I could be). I’ve done it before and wasn’t disappointed. There aren’t many in that bracket.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 28, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Still undecided on this one and out of Studio for a little while so difficult to evaluate properly but, what I would say is that OT is a company I’d feel reasonably comfortable pre-ordering from (as comfortable as I could be). I’ve done it before and wasn’t disappointed. There aren’t many in that bracket.



Definitely. That said, I'm going to wait until the 2nd, when Spitfire announces whatever Cirrus is.

Then I'll buy both. (who am I kidding?)


----------



## whiskers (Sep 28, 2018)

normally i'd hope to see some other review videos of the library before I buy. Sadly the preorder price would be gone by then. wish they did the intro price like a week or 2 into release... hmmm


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> normally i'd hope to see some other review videos of the library before I buy. Sadly the preorder price would be gone by then. wish they did the intro price like a week or 2 into release... hmmm


+1 Please give it to reviewers to do a walkthrough.

Orchestral Tools makes wonderful sounding products and I might spring for this one, but the main thing that holds me back is the hardball way they do business. The price goes from 199€ to 349€ once it is released, and to my knowledge, most of their products have never gone on sale or down in price since preorder. It just feels like a brutal way to treat the customer.


----------



## noises on (Sep 28, 2018)

May we suggest a game changing name change for Orchestral Tools. Introducing Messerschmitt Audio. Let the battle unfold.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 28, 2018)

I don't think the price will jump straight to 349€. There will probably be an "intro price" once released (maybe 250€?) that will last a couple of weeks.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 28, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> I don't think the price will jump straight to 349€. There will probably be an "intro price" once released (maybe 250€?) that will last a couple of weeks.



Even so, why should a consumer have to pay a 'penalty' for wanting to make a better, more informed decision on their product?

I get they're offering a discount here, but would giving copies to reviewers and keeping the intro price for 1-2 more weeks really kill their bottom line?

OT makes great stuff, but for most of us plebs, 200€ is still a sizeable amount. Would be nice to have more unbiased data to base a purchase on.

IDK, not a fan of preorders in general, you're paying before you result know what you're getting. But they do quality work, I guess trusting that is enough for dinn people.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Sep 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Even so, why should a consumer have to pay a 'penalty' for wanting to make a better, more informed decision on their product?


It's not a penalty, you use a funny way to reverse the whole thing. 199 is a discount on the pre-order price (already discounted) offered to people as a gift that want to invest in the product before the release.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Even so, why should a consumer have to pay a 'penalty' for wanting to make a better, more informed decision on their product?


They have 50 minutes of walkthroughs uploaded to youtube. I am certain that is more than enough for any composer to make up their mind on the product.

Obviously this doesn't account for bugs and inconsistencies but you can do a bit of research to help you with that (regarding the company as a whole).


----------



## whiskers (Sep 28, 2018)

Francis Bourre said:


> It's not a penalty, you use a funny way to reverse the whole thing. 199 is a discount on the pre-order price (already discounted) offered to people as a gift that want to invest in the product before the release.


Yeah, I know. Nothing against OT, I get they're giving you a discount. It would just be nice to hear external opinions before the price goes up. But it is business


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 29, 2018)

@whiskers : we do will have an intro special after releasing the library. Anyway the pre-order is slightly a better deal.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 29, 2018)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> @whiskers : we do will have an intro special after releasing the library. Anyway the pre-order is slightly a better deal.


And the fact that i can get away with a 150 price after applying the 50$ Inspire voucher....is *a steal*.


----------



## Wolf68 (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm sure this library is wonderful...but I have plenty of Spitfire and Heaviocity textures.
Some more buyer's impressions would be helpful.
I am ambivalent. Pure pain I tell you.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Wolf68 said:


> I'm sure this library is wonderful...but I have plenty of Spitfire and Heaviocity textures.
> Some more buyer's impressions would be helpful.
> I am ambivalent. Pure pain I tell you.


Just for the harps_vibes and choir i will get this vst. And for the clockwork of course. Really like what they do with mw and octave layers. And for all the other things of course....


----------



## RandomComposer (Sep 29, 2018)

I've pre-ordered it mainly for the choir patches, which aren't covered by anything else I currently have. 
As well as being able to quickly use some of the full patches for short deadlines.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 29, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> I've pre-ordered it mainly for the choir patches, which aren't covered by anything else I currently have.
> As well as being able to quickly use some of the full patches for short deadlines.


Yes the full patches....very dense . I imagine layering 2 or 3 of them .....So cool sound....


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 29, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> They have 50 minutes of walkthroughs uploaded to youtube. I am certain that is more than enough for any composer to make up their mind on the product.
> 
> Obviously this doesn't account for bugs and inconsistencies but you can do a bit of research to help you with that (regarding the company as a whole).



No offense to the OT folks. I own a handful of their products and for the most part enjoy them thoroughly. But all of the Arks and even the Berlin series I own have some flaws and bugs that have yet to be resolved. I would say preorder under the condition that the library will likely have some oddities that you will need to find creative workarounds for.

Examples: many of the Ark 2 trem patches have bad loop points which results in loud clicking as they aren't on zero crossings. Many of the repetition patches in Ark 3 have odd tails where if you don't cut your midi EXACTLY at the right point it causes hang over that sounds like a slapback echo. The same issue of clicking from bad loop points occurs on notes throughout the various repetition patches as well. I only bring these things up because this is the type of material TIME expands upon.

If they "got it right" and took their time on QC it will make a very cool tool. But if there are problems similar to the Arks I could see where this specialty library might actually be moderately frustrating to use.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 29, 2018)

Sounds really nice. Very tempted to get it (my first Orchestral Tools library) although as someone who is concentrating solely on Trailer music I’m finding it hard think of what I would use it for. 

Intros I guess...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 29, 2018)

I was ready to pass (too dry-in your face for my underscore writing, I already have many textural libraries), but then I heard the Don Davis-ish Matrix-like brass articulations... GAS is high!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 29, 2018)

It would be very helpful, me thinks, if someone from OT would address some of the issues mentioned above in Brian’s post. Like some others here, I feel a bit nervous regarding purchase and would like some official reassurances.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 29, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> It would be very helpful, me thinks, if someone from OT would address some of the issues mentioned above in Brian’s post. Like some others here, I feel a bit nervous regarding purchase and would like some official reassurances.




I guess it also depends how OCD you are. I can live with bugs if the overall sound is good. 

So many people I’ve spoken to (in the trailer music world) say they use Met Ark on everything they do. So obviously whatever bugs exist within it, can be ignored or worked around if needs be.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I guess it also depends how OCD you are. I can live with bugs if the overall sound is good.
> 
> So many people I’ve spoken to (in the trailer music world) say they use Met Ark on everything they do. So obviously whatever bugs exist within it, can be ignored or worked around if needs be.


Everywhere. That's it. And everytime.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I was ready to pass (too dry-in your face for my underscore writing, I already have many textural libraries), but then I heard the Don Davis-ish Matrix-like brass articulations... GAS is high!


Yes. Was searching where this sound came from....You got it ! Matrix. Great. Trombones/trumpets merge.....Matrix.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 29, 2018)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> @whiskers : we do will have an intro special after releasing the library. Anyway the pre-order is slightly a better deal.
> 
> Best, Hendrik


Happily, I stand corrected. So the price goes 199€ pre-release to what price?


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 29, 2018)

Is there a way to see if you have any vouchers? My email is a mess right there now. are they listed in your account on the OT site perhaps?


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 29, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I guess it also depends how OCD you are. I can live with bugs if the overall sound is good.
> 
> So many people I’ve spoken to (in the trailer music world) say they use Met Ark on everything they do. So obviously whatever bugs exist within it, can be ignored or worked around if needs be.



As I said - I am, for all means and purposes, very pleased with them. I like them so very much I'm doing an entire album of orchestral action cues with them. I made up a very large template so I could use them more efficiently. They're very fun to use. 

And yes, mostly I can find workarounds. But there are points where I just don't use them in specific ways because I know they won't work or there will be a very clear errant noise in the sample that will stick out. These are issues that absolutely could be prevented but just aren't caught and corrected before release. 

Another example: many trailer writers on another forum have explained the string staccatos in A1 have such inconsistent attack timings throughout the RRs they have to print repeated note figures to audio and time align them because otherwise it sounds like they were programmed sloppily. 

Many of the issues are not end-of-the-world. But as more people buy them (because a lot of people hype them) more people are coming forward with problems they have with them as well. I think if they tightened these things up it would change them from great, fun libraries to literal holy grail libraries. 

But as I said, after the issues I have found with Ark 3 especially, I would simply wait and pay the price to see how user experiences go. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't have a single library that is free of a few issues varying between nitpick and showstopper. My tolerance is measured against the overall usefulness of the library. I'm not perfect either.

It's somewhat amusing to see OT coming under the nitpick microscope, while it was held up as the gold standard during the recent Spitfire intro. Anyway, I'm on the order list, fairly confident that won't lead to a life of sorrow. I'm willing to suffer a little irritation in support of companies that offer instruments that cover relatively new ground.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 29, 2018)

I think it's fair to point out that there are just enough (preventable) issues that I wouldn't preorder things from them. I would be less hesitant, in this case, if the issues I personally had weren't with patches this library focuses on - rhythmic and looping type phrases. 

Like I said, I'm still happy I have them and use them regularly. I think where they shine they're fantastic. But that doesn't discredit the fact that a lot of their loop/rhythmic patches up to this point have some issues and that they have some slop going on.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah I’ve seen people talking about the timing issues with round robin shorts with ark 1 over on a couple of Facebook groups. 

To be fair I’ve had similar issues with other libraries (CSS and CineBrass for instance) but just put it down to either my computer or Logic or Kontakt acting weirdly.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 29, 2018)

Brian Nowak said:


> No offense to the OT folks. I own a handful of their products and for the most part enjoy them thoroughly. But all of the Arks and even the Berlin series I own have some flaws and bugs that have yet to be resolved. I would say preorder under the condition that the library will likely have some oddities that you will need to find creative workarounds for.
> 
> Examples: many of the Ark 2 trem patches have bad loop points which results in loud clicking as they aren't on zero crossings. Many of the repetition patches in Ark 3 have odd tails where if you don't cut your midi EXACTLY at the right point it causes hang over that sounds like a slapback echo. The same issue of clicking from bad loop points occurs on notes throughout the various repetition patches as well. I only bring these things up because this is the type of material TIME expands upon.
> 
> If they "got it right" and took their time on QC it will make a very cool tool. But if there are problems similar to the Arks I could see where this specialty library might actually be moderately frustrating to use.



Hi Brian,
apologies for the later than intended reply.
I wanted to look through our issue tracker to get an idea if these issues are known.

For MA2, I could only find clicking loops in the Mid Strings tremolo patch. This issue is actually on my list to be fixed this week (though as I am not a developer, I can not guarantee as I have no way of knowing how much work it will be).
Please always report any problems you find - we are actively fixing issues all the time and there's a good chance I can send you a fixed instrument for a lot of things. We always collect these fixes to put them in updates, so it is always worth it to reach out!

MA3's releases are on our list, too, though this is much more complicated. As you rightly said, it depends when you release the note. It is easy to actually make things worse there, but we are on it!

I did not find anything about timing issues in MA1. I'll look in our support emails on Monday, but I don't recall anyone ever reaching out about that. Please send me an email with details and I'll have a look!

best

Tobias


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 29, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi Brian,
> apologies for the later than intended reply.
> I wanted to look through our issue tracker to get an idea if these issues are known.
> 
> ...


Just to let you know. This well-articulated, honest and thoughtful response written on a saturday is what actually swayed me over to pre-order Time Macro. Good support is as important as the product itself. Well done. I can't wait to start my OT journey.


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 29, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> For MA2, I could only find clicking loops in the Mid Strings tremolo patch. This issue is actually on my list to be fixed this week


A fix for the MA2 string patch clicks would be welcome. Fixes and updates of older libraries make me feel better about buying a new library. After I have a chance to watch the walkthroughs I’ll make a decision about how useful Time Macro will be for me.

As for nitpicking, I think it’s very fair and appropriate to do so when listening to the sound of any sample library, let alone one of OT’s level of production. If it were about UI, price or something like that I’d just wouldn’t make a big deal about it. But this is the sound we are talking about.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 29, 2018)

Just a side note, but I just thought about how fantastic the polyphonic keyswitch feature in Capsule could be with a library like this. Especially with XY crossfading !

Really opens up a world of possibilities for textures, can't wait to try


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 29, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi Brian,
> apologies for the later than intended reply.
> I wanted to look through our issue tracker to get an idea if these issues are known.
> 
> ...


Tobias,

OT should look into a app platform similar to what Spitfire have. They release bug fixes and updates quite easily and end users can always see if each of their product is up to date. That way you could send out smaller fixes more often rather than having users wait for ages for a big update.

Once the app understands the folder structure on the users computer, all updates go straight to the correct folders - it's great.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 30, 2018)

Well, those Debussy-like winds really got to me! Ka-ching, another TIME buyer!
The price is terrific, not more than the cost of a single recording session with one musician. I’m sure I’ll use it a ton!


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes, this is going to be Library Of The Year 2018 for me.


----------



## HBen (Oct 1, 2018)

Bought it, very nice library.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 1, 2018)

Somehow, watching this beautiful performance made me think of TIME:


----------



## Peter Williams (Oct 1, 2018)

HBen said:


> Bought it, very nice library.


I bought it too. Too beautiful. Like Ragnar told Bjorn about Princess Aslaug "I couldn't help it."


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Oct 1, 2018)

Pre-ordered. Those choirs...!


----------



## whiskers (Oct 1, 2018)

Someone talk me out of it


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 1, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Someone talk me out of it



Not me. I already took the plunge yesterday.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 1, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Someone talk me out of it


no you must get it! Haha!


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 1, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Someone talk me out of it



How many stray cats could you feed with that money?


----------



## whiskers (Oct 1, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> How many stray cats could you feed with that money?


I'm already tripping over whiskers as it is


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 1, 2018)

whiskers said:


> I'm already tripping over whiskers as it is



HA! HA! Yes, I almost broke a leg this morning, myself. It's a constant struggle spending money on myself because of all the critters we care for. But sometimes, you just gotta go for it!


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 1, 2018)

Is there an ETA on release?


----------



## whiskers (Oct 1, 2018)

reddognoyz said:


> Is there an ETA on release?


Oct 4 I think?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm still undecided about this library.

I have quite a few of the Spitfire EVOs, which I use very sparingly, so I'm a bit concerned that I might not use it much, or rarely resort to its content.

I would be interested in your thoughts about this library's uses/applications, and its usefulness, and how one would use it with the more traditional orchestral libraries, ..etc.

Thanks.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 1, 2018)

Just listened to the walkthrough. So tempting. But it does remind me a bit of Sonokinetic's phrase libraries, of which I have most. But I am also thinking I may have more fun with this than BHCT, which I was thinking of buying with the Educational discount. And? I probably don't need either of them. Sigh. GAS is so difficult.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 1, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Just listened to the walkthrough. So tempting. But it does remind me a bit of Sonokinetic's phrase libraries, of which I have most. But I am also thinking I may have more fun with this than BHCT, which I was thinking of buying with the Educational discount. And? I probably don't need either of them. Sigh. GAS is so difficult.


it's OK, i'll probably be taking one for the team


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 1, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I'm still undecided about this library.
> 
> I have quite a few of the Spitfire EVOs, which I use very sparingly, so I'm a bit concerned that I might not use it much, or rarely resort to its content.
> 
> ...



If I may suggest one thing... if you need people to convince you to buy it, then you shouldn't 

It is okay not to buy every new library out there.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 1, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> It is okay not to buy every new library out there.



Heresy!


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 1, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> If I may suggest one thing... if you need people to convince you to buy it, then you shouldn't
> 
> It is okay not to buy every new library out there.


Normally I would say this is true - It is much better to wait until they are a couple years old and go on sale. But from what I've heard, OT's products don't go on sale much and never as low as the presale price. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> If I may suggest one thing... if you need people to convince you to buy it, then you shouldn't
> 
> It is okay not to buy every new library out there.



You have a good point. I might just not need this library.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 1, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Normally I would say this is true - It is much better to wait until they are a couple years old and go on sale. But from what I've heard, OT's products don't go on sale much and never as low as the presale price. Please correct me if I am wrong.



Yes, the pre-order is usually the lowest price. But imho sales or intro prices shouldn't dictate your purchases : what's the point in buying something you won't use, even on sale ?


----------



## ism (Oct 1, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> If I may suggest one thing... if you need people to convince you to buy it, then you shouldn't
> 
> It is okay not to buy every new library out there.



I suppose there’s a kind of common sense to this. But I prefer to believe that predicting the artistic space that a new library opens up is a very, very difficult thing to predict . It’s really a very interesting aesthetic and philosophical question ...

Damn it. I see what’s going on here ... I’m clearly trying to convince myself that I need this.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 1, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Yes, the pre-order is usually the lowest price. But imho sales or intro prices shouldn't dictate your purchases : what's the point in buying something you won't use, even on sale ?


B-bu-bu-but the GAS???? How do you deal with the GAS???? 

Well, I probably shouldn't buy anything then.  But you are correct in that if you are questioning its use, it is probably not for you.

Edit: Inspiration is always a good use, if it doesn't break the bank for you. Though you could always not buy it and just listen to the walk-through about 20 times.....


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2018)

So, for those that have pre-ordered this library, or have decided to order it, what attracted you most to this library ? and what do you feel this library will offer you that you can't be accomplish with more traditional orchestral libraries ? Do you feel you will use it frequently ?


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 1, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> So, for those that have pre-ordered this library, or have decided to order it, what attracted you most to this library ? and what do you feel this library will offer you that you can't be accomplish with more traditional orchestral libraries ? Do you feel you will use it frequently ?


I love OT products. Capsule is cool. Sounds are cool. Articulations are very sophisticated. Everything is good .
I love their intro prices. I love the Teldex sound. I love the ARK series......
Very good company.
Now i finally use almost exclusively their products....Really... Don't know why, but i stay in the Capsule world ...And this holds me from buying too much vst's....


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> I love OT products. Capsule is cool. Sounds are cool. Articulations are very sophisticated. Everything is good .
> I love their intro prices. I love the Teldex sound. I love the ARK series......
> Very good company.
> Now i finally use almost exclusively their products....Really... Don't know why, but i stay in the Capsule world ...And this holds me from buying too much vst's....



Yes, I agree. I'm also a big fan of OT's Libraries, But I was asking about this specific library and what it offers that is so useful, unique, or makes it worth purchasing ?


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 1, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I agree. I'm also a big fan of OT's Libraries, But I was asking about this specific library and what it offers that is so useful, unique, or makes it worth purchasing ?


THe harp/vibes tremolo.....The choir movements... The ostinatos with 3 dynamic layers with 3 octaves shift..... the trumpet/trombone mix... The clocks...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> THe harp/vibes tremolo.....The choir movements... The ostinatos with 3 dynamic layers with 3 octaves shift..... the trumpet/trombone mix... The clocks...



I listened to the demos again, I think I need to re-watch the walkthrough videos, and then evaluate it more carefully. Very tempting library. I have a few more days to think about it since the Pre-Order price expires on Oct. 4th.


----------



## ism (Oct 1, 2018)

Anyone have any thoughts on how OT/ Teldex blends with Spitfire/AIR ?


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 1, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I listened to the demos again, I think I need to re-watch the walkthrough videos, and then evaluate it more carefully. Very tempting library. I have a few more days to think about it since the Pre-Order price expires on Oct. 4th.




Good question about what this would offer. Often times we see a new offering and think wow I've got to have it just because it's OT or Spitfire.
Not sure if I would buy it full price as I already have a lot of the similar libraries.
However for me...the price is right as I have a voucher from purchasing Inspire and can add to the intro discount.

That said do I need it? Probably not. Obviously from what we can tell in the walkthoughs there's a lot of overlap with the Spitfire stuff.
Even with the Heavyocity NOVO high ensemble textures but what intrigues me is the choir stuff and the non strings/brass/woodwind patches like the harps & vibes...and yes indeed, the clocks and clockwork patches. They do it differently.

The combined orchestra patches sound really nice and definitely the sound of the room which will blend nicely with my Arks and Inspire.
Maybe not a library that stands on it's own (although the soundcloud demos show its potential to do that) but then I tend to like libraries that are a bit left field rather than just another string library, and another string library, etc...

It would surely add a lot of interesting elements to a composition and point you in the mindset of thinking outside the box. At least for me that's the intrigue ans why I own the Evo spitfire stuff. I also really liked LCO strings for that same reason when it came out.


----------



## RandomComposer (Oct 1, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I agree. I'm also a big fan of OT's Libraries, But I was asking about this specific library and what it offers that is so useful, unique, or makes it worth purchasing ?


Erm, all of it?  
In all seriousness though, it's down to you and your composition needs if it's going to be any use to you, I doubt anyone can tell you for sure if it will be useful for you.


----------



## ka00 (Oct 1, 2018)

ism said:


> predicting the artistic space that a new library opens up is a very, very difficult thing



This is a most persuasive rationalization.  If I hadn’t _already_ preordered this library, I would have likely been swayed toward doing so.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 1, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> no you must get it! Haha!





dzilizzi said:


> Just listened to the walkthrough. So tempting. But it does remind me a bit of Sonokinetic's phrase libraries, of which I have most. But I am also thinking I may have more fun with this than BHCT, which I was thinking of buying with the Educational discount. And? I probably don't need either of them. Sigh. GAS is so difficult.



*



Your Order is placed

Click to expand...

*


> *THANK YOU!*
> ...for believing in our vision and you support by buying collection licences in our store.
> 
> *WELCOME TO ORCHESTRAL TOOLS*
> Entering the world of Orchestral Tools also means to be on board on a journey infused with new ideas and the introduction of tools never built before.






Well, i went for it. I don't have any Spitfire libs the kids are raving about, nor anything for real orchestral texture work. Plus i love the harp and vibes and choir - don't have those yet. So i think it will fill a nice gap.

If I heard the walkthrough right though, I think the brass was only trumpets and trombones? Curious as to why they left out the Fr Horn (lovely tone) and tubas.

This will be my first foray into OT, excited to see what's in store.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 1, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> **** Often times we see a new offering and think wow I've got to have it just because it's OT or Spitfire. *****
> However for me...the price is right as I have a voucher from purchasing Inspire and can add to the intro discount. *****



Uh-huh, uh-huh ……. _Wow I've got to have this just because it's OT !!   _
Only ~3 days 'til download.


----------



## Wolf68 (Oct 1, 2018)

...can somebody please download this for me. I mean...50 GB...this will take one week for me


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 1, 2018)

whiskers said:


> If I heard the walkthrough right though, I think the brass was only trumpets and trombones? Curious as to why they left out the Fr Horn (lovely tone) and tubas.


I had a similar thought. I can’t help but feel that the brass offering feels a little too ‘minimal.’ Even though the trombone+trumpet multi sounds fabulous and I’m so glad they went with that combo, an additional tuba+horn combo patch would have made this an instant buy for me. As it is I’m still in the fence, but also jealous of those who pre-ordered.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 1, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> I had a similar thought. I can’t help but feel that the brass offering feels a little too ‘minimal.’ Even though the trombone+trumpet multi sounds fabulous and I’m so glad they went with that combo, an additional tuba+horn combo patch would have made this an instant buy for me. As it is I’m still in the fence, but also jealous of those who pre-ordered.


I agree, i don't want to say it was lazy, because it was probably intentional, but the full orchestra would have put it over the edge for me.

Also, don't be jealous, my wallet surely isn't


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 1, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> I had a similar thought. I can’t help but feel that the brass offering feels a little too ‘minimal.’ Even though the trombone+trumpet multi sounds fabulous and I’m so glad they went with that combo, an additional tuba+horn combo patch would have made this an instant buy for me. As it is I’m still in the fence, but also jealous of those who pre-ordered.



I missed a horn section in TMA as well, even though the trumpets+bones sound terrific.

But then I heard the choir, and ...

MASHBUYBUTTONMASHBUYBUTTONMASHBUYBUTTONMASHBUYBUTTONMASHBUYBUTTON!!!


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes, between this and K12UCE, I am done for the year, ha ha...ok, till the next big thing drops.


----------



## ism (Oct 1, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I agree. I'm also a big fan of OT's Libraries, But I was asking about this specific library and what it offers that is so useful, unique, or makes it worth purchasing ?



A very good question.

OT marketing advertises the library’s usefulness as “TIME macro is the perfect tool for underscoring, sound design and all those moments, where you need those special sounds standard orchestral samples are not designed to create.”

None of which resonates with me particularly, in much the same way that Spitfire marketing's promise that buying the British Drama Toolkit would help me write for British drama was in fact a very poor incentive, factoring very, very little into my decision to pick up the (excellent) British Drama Toolkit.

But then someone on this thread had to go and mention John Adams.

And in retrospect it was John Adams the New York minimalist, who I like, and I can now see that this was probably a reference to the “clockwork” patches and his rhythmic style in things like “shaker loops”. And ok, that's a useful way to think about some of these patches, now that I think about it ...

... except that my thoughts mistakenly went instantly to John *Luther* Adams. Pieces like “Becoming Ocean”, “The Wind in high places” or “The light that fills the world”. And this has wholly changed the way I've been thinking about this library in the last few days.


It just opens up an entire new set of musical world that I would love to reach towards. And while after a first pass through the walkthroughs I had successfully convinced myself that I really don't need it, re-listening through this lens, there clearly are elements that would not only complement Tundra, Tidal etc, but that resonate quite strongly with whatever it is that Luther Adams is doing (I don’t really know *what* that is, but - the theory goes - with this library it could be fun to try to figure out whatever it is that so amazing in JLA).


Then on a similar note, I’ve been working on a mock-up of Shostakovich nocturn. It's a simple cello soloist with a chamber string accompaniment. But the string are very textural, lots of soft trems, pizz accents, a sordino section, that sort of think. Technically, it’s from his film work, but it works very nicely as a piece of rather intimate, textural chamber music.

And working on the mock up, and how works to support he really defined solo cello foreground layer, I’m really struck by its textural properties. And I wonder if maybe this sense of intimate texture might be taken kind of in a John Luther Adams direction... maybe intensified a bit with the kids of very subtle articulations though you might find in, say Time Marco, but without going full Arvo or Olafur - or at least building slowly towards the full on texturality of Tundra or Olafur Chamber evos or Tidal.

Which raises interesting theoretical questions about the Time wind “pulses” might work with the Olafur string “waves”..


The problem with all these textural / sound designy/ niche-articulation libraries, is that they sound so gorgeous in their textures that anyone can create some perfectly pleasant mush to sort of sounds like Olafur Arnalds or Arvo Part or John Luthor Adams, on superficial level, but that is ultimately quite vacuous (unless its working on some other level, like commenting on a visual layer, or even simply referencing the style of a much better composer by association).

But to compose actual music beyond this vacuous level of ambient texture, this is where the artistic vision of a library is actually much, much more complex that what you get in a walkthrough.

... and so the rationalization continues ...


----------



## whiskers (Oct 1, 2018)

ism said:


> A very good question.
> 
> OT marketing advertises the library’s usefulness as “TIME macro is the perfect tool for underscoring, sound design and all those moments, where you need those special sounds standard orchestral samples are not designed to create.”
> 
> ...



Just wanted to say, you articulate yourself very well. 

Have a great day!


----------



## ism (Oct 1, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Just wanted to say, you articulate yourself very well.
> 
> Have a great day!



Thanks - but the real,question is, will it be enough to convince myself?


And just for reference:


----------



## Kony (Oct 1, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Very good company.


I bought Ark 1 and 3 in January this year. There was a discount for buying a second library at the time which was great. However, I forgot to enter an additional 50 euro discount coupon code. I realised immediately and sent OT an email straight away explaining what had happened and asking if it would be possible to give them the coupon code now so I could get a 50 euro refund to my credit card. Easy right? Only no! I was basically told by OT that I couldn't get the coupon discount now as I'd missed entering the code at time of purchase ... so in other words, bad luck. 

I had a similar issue with Fluffy Audio around the same time and was given a refund immediately. The whole episode left a bad taste in my mouth as I know how easy it would have been for OT to give me the refund on my credit card but they chose not to. And yet Fluffy Audio, which is arguably a smaller company, did give me a refund around the same time.

OT make amazing products, but I have sworn off buying anything else from them because of this bad customer service experience!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 1, 2018)

Kony said:


> I bought Ark 1 and 3 in January this year. There was a discount for buying a second library at the time which was great. However, I forgot to enter an additional 50 euro discount coupon code. I realised immediately and sent OT an email straight away explaining what had happened and asking if it would be possible to give them the coupon code now so I could get a 50 euro refund to my credit card. Easy right? Only no! I was basically told by OT that I couldn't get the coupon discount now as I'd missed entering the code at time of purchase ... so in other words, bad luck.
> 
> I had a similar issue with Fluffy Audio around the same time and was given a refund immediately. The whole episode left a bad taste in my mouth as I know how easy it would have been for OT to give me the refund on my credit card but they chose not to. And yet Fluffy Audio, which is arguably a smaller company, did give me a refund around the same time.
> 
> OT make amazing products, but I have sworn off buying anything else from them because of this bad customer service experience!


Yeah that sucks. Boo on you OT.

It's a shame because back when they were a smaller company, Hendrik was very accommodating.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 1, 2018)

Kony said:


> I bought Ark 1 and 3 in January this year. There was a discount for buying a second library at the time which was great. However, I forgot to enter an additional 50 euro discount coupon code. I realised immediately and sent OT an email straight away explaining what had happened and asking if it would be possible to give them the coupon code now so I could get a 50 euro refund to my credit card. Easy right? Only no! I was basically told by OT that I couldn't get the coupon discount now as I'd missed entering the code at time of purchase ... so in other words, bad luck.
> 
> I had a similar issue with Fluffy Audio around the same time and was given a refund immediately. The whole episode left a bad taste in my mouth as I know how easy it would have been for OT to give me the refund on my credit card but they chose not to. And yet Fluffy Audio, which is arguably a smaller company, did give me a refund around the same time.
> 
> OT make amazing products, but I have sworn off buying anything else from them because of this bad customer service experience!



That's ridiculous. There is no reason that OT can not refund you the 50. It would be one thing if you emailed them weeks later, but immediately after the purchase? _Boo on you OT_ is right.

And applause to Fluffy for doing the right thing.


----------



## benmrx (Oct 1, 2018)

ism said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on how OT/ Teldex blends with Spitfire/AIR ?



IMO, SF Air and OT Teldex blend VERY well.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 2, 2018)

Wolf68 said:


> ...can somebody please download this for me. I mean...50 GB...this will take one week for me


You would have really been up the creek if you bought Berlin Brass which is 180gb!


----------



## Peter Williams (Oct 2, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> So, for those that have pre-ordered this library, or have decided to order it, what attracted you most to this library ? and what do you feel this library will offer you that you can't be accomplish with more traditional orchestral libraries ? Do you feel you will use it frequently ?


The sound of many of the patches is excellent. I bought it because I like the idea of adding a bit of subtle motion to sustained sounds, as well as the natural sound of the swells and diminuendos. This library allows the user (I hope) to add expressive musical gestures without resorting to pre-recorded loops or phrases. In short, you can play it. It's an instrument. I also like some of the Sonokinetik phrases, but they often pre-determine the content for you--a mixed blessing. Both this and the Sonokinetik approach to realism are where the technology is headed, until physical modeling overtakes it in the coming years.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 2, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> You would have really been up the creek if you bought Berlin Brass which is 180gb!



Or if you bought all of the Spitfire Symphonic expansions during the fire sale a month back. I think I downloaded somewhere north of 500GB of samples over the course of three to four days after buying those ... definitely a record for me.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 2, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> Or if you bought all of the Spitfire Symphonic expansions during the fire sale a month back. I think I downloaded somewhere north of 500GB of samples over the course of three to four days after buying those ... definitely a record for me.



Same here, in fact the only time that I beat that epic download experience was when I bought my son an XBOX OneX - I'm pretty sure it installed the whole of the internet.....


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 2, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Same here, in fact the only time that I beat that epic download experience was when I bought my son an XBOX OneX - I'm pretty sure it installed the whole of the internet.....



This IS how the government is backing up the internet these days, every xbox onex... will be the nexus. 

All this makes me actually miss events like East West insisting on sending me a hard drive for HO, which I really wanted to download at the time. Can’t I just pick it up at your office in Hollywood? Nope. But got it quick and HEY! it all worked! No broken 500GB download! 

At least OT has some great servers. Usually 42GB goes pretty quick if you have a decent hookup.


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 2, 2018)

I live on the open range, where the deer and antelope and tarantulas literally play, so the size of libraries does play a role in what I decide to purchase...


----------



## keyjam (Oct 2, 2018)

ism said:


> Thanks - but the real,question is, will it be enough to convince myself?
> 
> 
> And just for reference:




Thanks for posting this and the other post, was not familiar with John Luther Adams, actually bought the Flac off of band camp, has an interesting web site http://johnlutheradams.net 

Had already pre-ordered, but does seem the library would align with going in this direction, additional inspiration at least. Surprised I enjoy listening to all even though somewhat monotonous.


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 2, 2018)

Pre-ordered. The harps/vibes, trombones/trumpets, all the strings, and the double reeds make it worth the price for me. The choirs are nice, but the ‘Zzh’ articulations likely won’t get any use here. Horses for courses, of course. I’ll use these sounds very sparingly and subtly. Not nearly as much a focus as in the demos. But I think these sounds will add some color when combined with Ark 2 and probably with Ark 3. I’m looking forward to using the Inspire 1 & 2 solo instruments with Time Macro.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 2, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> Pre-ordered. The harps/vibes, trombones/trumpets, all the strings, and the double reeds make it worth the price for me. The choirs are nice, but the ‘Zzh’ articulations likely won’t get any use here. Horses for courses, of course. I’ll use these sounds very sparingly and subtly. Not nearly as much a focus as in the demos. But I think these sounds will add some color when combined with Ark 2 and probably with Ark 3. I’m looking forward to using the Inspire 1 & 2 solo instruments with Time Macro.



yaaaass, feel the dark side flow through you.... I mean, congrats!


----------



## lumcas (Oct 2, 2018)

Well I was only just listening to the demos when suddenly an email from OT landed in my mailbox. It said “Thank you very much for pre-ordering TIME macro”. Looks like time’s really warped with this one. Just checked my card statement and it’s true...damned witchcraft.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 2, 2018)

Dang, I labored over this decision FAR too long...but in the end I think I will use it on enough projects to recoup the cost. Only my second OT purchase (WW Exp B), but am looking forward to finally getting my hands on TMA...Just sounds beautiful.


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 2, 2018)

Heh, I will never be able to recoup my costs on stuff like this. Ok, I did, but it really never feels like it. Perpetual purchases.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 2, 2018)

JonSolo said:


> Heh, I will never be able to recoup my costs on stuff like this. Ok, I did, but it really never feels like it. Perpetual purchases.


Ha, yes indeed. Don’t get me wrong, I’ve gone in the red on purchases, but decided about 2 years ago I wouldn’t buy anything that wasn’t directly related to making me better, faster, or richer. 

I’m still mediocre, slow, and poor, so I guess it’s working


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 2, 2018)

I was committed to working with what I have, I really was. But this Time Macro is not only different, it's one of those you KNOW will self-create ideas as you spent time with it. I pulled the trigger, 11th hour. My BOI1 purchase got me $50 off so at least it was $149. OK, $177 after conversion. Weird thing was, I tried the 50 off code over a week ago and all the checkout section did was bounce up and down, almost like shaking its head (not making this up, lol) and the discount wouldn't apply. So I closed the browser and skipped it. Today I opened up the page, stuck it in the cart to try again, and at the checkout page the discount was THERE, without me doing anything! The cart was empty initially, I did have to add the library in but somehow the code had stuck for whatever reason. Yay cookies. No complaints! So if the discount fails, close the browser and try again. Adding the discount pretty much makes this purchase a no brainer, can't wait for the release.


----------



## Shubus (Oct 2, 2018)

I also pulled the trigger today. I'm not sure how I'll use this library yet, but experience has shown that I will find a lot of uses for it --as I have for every OT library I have purchased--and I've got most of them.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi,

Although I find this OT library quite tempting to purchase, I decided to pass on it.

Sure, It has a lot of interesting sounds, but I came to the conclusion that I really don't need it at this time. I might still consider it in the future.

I'm actually waiting for some other Sample Libraries to be released that will be more useful for my current needs.

Looking forward to read/hear some feedback from purchasers of this library.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 2, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although I find this OT library quite tempting to purchase, I decided to pass on it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. You're the winner of the Internet.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 3, 2018)

...damn it!...


----------



## Takuto (Oct 3, 2018)

It is obvious the library was designed in a very specific way so I have been endlessly debating myself whether to buy or not...

...Well, just pre-ordered it!  It was a totally unexpected expense but I saw some potential for future projects.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 3, 2018)

Takuto said:


> It is obvious the library was designed in a very specific way so I have been endlessly debating myself whether to buy or not...
> 
> ...Well, just pre-ordered it!  It was a totally unexpected expense but I saw some potential for future projects.


Just received my pre order mail. Ahhhhh !!!! TOMORROW !!!!!! YES !!!


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't really need this and I probably have a lot of this covered by other libraries, but it sounds so usable. I don't have any other OT products, but listening to the individual sections I can see why people buy them. I guess no more big purchases until Black Friday now.....


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 3, 2018)

OT is slowly, and effectively, luring me in. BO_Inspire 1, then 2, now TM … _and Vouchers too_.  
Will be watching intently for BF_Berlin announcements. 

_Potential for cool TM expansions is high, and some will likely regret passing on this affordable entry … imho. _


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 3, 2018)

I was really hoping for a reviewer walkthrough, but in the end...sigh...I bought it anyways, sight unseen.

Looking forward to having some of that OT softer brass and snarling low reeds, which I currently lack. Also, since Inspire came out, I've been curious to try the already-combined-and-balanced sections. The clock loops seem maybe a bit too prefab for me, but maybe in future Time releases OT will make these more controllable so not everyone is writing the same clock cue.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 3, 2018)

I've only ever blindly pre-ordered from one company - and that is Orchestral Tools.

I've yet to be disappointed with what was delivered.

(I was initially a bit disappointed at first with MA2, but as I got into it, I became pretty impressed).


----------



## StillLife (Oct 3, 2018)

Phew... having a hard time to gauge this library. How playable will it be, how usefull for pop/rock? Never bought something from OT yet, but I am intrigued. Must be the clock/time-thing... I like ticktack rhythms. But to go in blind...?


----------



## whiskers (Oct 3, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Phew... having a hard time to gauge this library. How playable will it be, how usefull for pop/rock? Never bought something from OT yet, but I am intrigued. Must be the clock/time-thing... I like ticktack rhythms. But to go in blind...?


My 2¢ - not really geared towards pop or rich. Idk though


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 3, 2018)

whiskers said:


> My 2¢ - not really geared towards pop or rich. Idk though



Pop or rich. I like that. It seems more geared toward orchestral and poor.


----------



## Donny Grace (Oct 3, 2018)

Luckily the exchange rate is down today or I could be worse off.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 3, 2018)

Well resistance was futile,I caved.
order placed


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 3, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Phew... having a hard time to gauge this library. How playable will it be, how usefull for pop/rock? Never bought something from OT yet, but I am intrigued. Must be the clock/time-thing... I like ticktack rhythms. But to go in blind...?


Worst case you can always use something like this for intros. The mallets are pretty cool.


----------



## ism (Oct 3, 2018)

ism said:


> A very good question.
> 
> OT marketing advertises the library’s usefulness as “TIME macro is the perfect tool for underscoring, sound design and all those moments, where you need those special sounds standard orchestral samples are not designed to create.”
> 
> ...




... and this line of rationalizingm continues, but I though I'd break it out to a separate thread ... 

https://vi-control.net/community/th...e-neo-classical-manifesto.75476/#post-4287363


----------



## tim727 (Oct 4, 2018)

I ended up pulling the plug and purchasing. I don't suspect I'll find this lib useful for my tracks super often, but the low strings and harps & vibes seem quite lovely ... and at $220 it was hard to say no to an OT lib.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 4, 2018)

I thought we were getting the download links today...


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 4, 2018)

ORCHESTRAL TOOLS : Don't forget to give us MA4 this December !!!


Patrick de Caumette said:


> I thought we were getting the download links today...


...here it's 15h44...like in Germany....still in pre order mode on their page...


----------



## RandomComposer (Oct 4, 2018)

Well, they technically have another 8 hours to deliver


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## AR (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm eagerly waiting here too :D


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 4, 2018)

All the impatience!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 4, 2018)

Now released guys! Look forward to having your links in your inbox real soon


----------



## whiskers (Oct 4, 2018)

IT'S HERE


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 4, 2018)

Just got it, thanks!


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 4, 2018)

Now the downloading begins......


----------



## whiskers (Oct 4, 2018)

tangential, i have a love/hate relationship with this continuata connect installer. It makes the job easier but it's not nearly as reliable as some other installers. And the debug log is, woof.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 4, 2018)

I keep it set to download only. I have not had a problem with it since I did that. I also don't re-download it every time I buy something so I can keep my settings. It seems to crash when I have it "install" the product. I usually download on my general computer and move the Kontakt file to the music computer later.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 4, 2018)

Smooth download and installation here.

Oh my...the harp&vibes. That's pure bliss.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 4, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I keep it set to download only. I have not had a problem with it since I did that. I also don't re-download it every time I buy something so I can keep my settings. It seems to crash when I have it "install" the product. I usually download on my general computer and move the Kontakt file to the music computer later.



Have not had issues in past, but have latest Connect and checked Settings. TIME_MACRO downloaded and installed, but no clue where the Install went … My normal, large HDD had Download folder and that is where everything went.
Problem is: all the rar's(21) are there, and Instruments.zip, capsule_container.rar, and TMA Win Installer. exe. 
How does Connect decide where to Install? It's not in Settings. 
I manually un-rar'd and placed all in Folder … looking like this Thumbnail. Folder is 42.3GB.





Can any Win10 Users confirm this looks OK ? ….. _pleeeeeeez_


----------



## whiskers (Oct 4, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Have not had issues in past, but have latest Connect and checked Settings. TIME_MACRO downloaded and installed, but no clue where the Install went … My normal, large HDD had Download folder and that is where everything went.
> Problem is: all the rar's(21) are there, and Instruments.zip, capsule_container.rar, and TMA Win Installer. exe.
> How does Connect decide where to Install? It's not in Settings.
> I manually un-rar'd and placed all in Folder … looking like this Thumbnail. Folder is 42.3GB.
> ...



i think that's fine. I had the rars/DL go into the same folder as my inst, but i think you're fine there. Here's how mine looks.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 4, 2018)

whiskers said:


> i think that's fine. I had the rars/DL go into the same folder as my inst, but i think you're fine there. Here's how mine looks.



THX !! I believe all is well and will start exploring. Could not figure what TMA Win Installer does. Ran it and it 'completed' but no clue what happened. Since Connect went through 'Install' on all download content, I assume it went somewhere, but searching so far has not found anything.

Regards


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 4, 2018)

I can't help but feel that a "shorts" articulation would make the library complete. We have sustains, and we have things like the Stac Ad Lib, and the clockwork patches. But having a 'nothing fancy' shorts articulation (2rr, one dynamic, could even be made from the clockwork loops) would open it up so much more for the user to create their own 'clockwork' rhythms and textures. It's just about the easiest articulation to sample and program too. A worthy update, OT.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2018)

Thoughts from anyone else? I’m out of studio so can’t download and I need to live vicariously through everyone here.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 4, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I can't help but feel that a "shorts" articulation would make the library complete. We have sustains, and we have things like the Stac Ad Lib, and the clockwork patches. But having a 'nothing fancy' shorts articulation (even if made from the clockwork loops) would open it up so much more for the user to create their own 'clockwork' rhythms and textures. It's just about the easiest articulation to sample and program too. A worthy update, OT.


Ark 3 is kinda what you’re looking for in this case


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 4, 2018)

Kinda shocked but I just had the best experience I’ve had with connect ever. Incredible speeds. hovered around 270 mb/s and not a single crash. I was expecting this to take the best part of the afternoon and it took about 30mins.

Not sure why the continuata gods smiled on me today!


----------



## ism (Oct 4, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> Ark 3 is kinda what you’re looking for in this case



I have this general feeling that the marketing might make more sense for anyone already initiated into the Arks.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 4, 2018)

Back to Download / Install worries. 
Impressed with OT resources and this Help document.


http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_time_series_fs.html

THX OT !


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 4, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Thoughts from anyone else? I’m out of studio so can’t download and I need to live vicariously through everyone here.


It's a lot of material to process.

Initial thoughts: MOVEMENT is a better descriptor than TIME if you ask me. It's aimed at the common problem of mockups feeling static, like a series of frozen moments that sound great when still, but don't want to move. Similar to Evos, these move when you just lay them down like pads. At times, it feels like the way I'd write with an arpeggiator, like it moves horizontally on its own and I don't need to move vertically (up and down the piano roll) for it to have motion. Folks with Evos and related libraries are probably familiar with this, but it's new to me.

I also think of this collection as PIXIE DUST. There's a ton of material to sprinkle on top of a song to make it magical and whimsical...if you're into that sort of thing. Which I totally am.

An additional perk is that, like Inspire, it's a SAMPLE PLATTER of the OT sound because you get basic sustains of their strings, winds, brass, and choir. (Unlike Inspire, it's new recording and not Berlin Series.) There are full orch patches, full section patches, and then each section (except brass) is broken down further (eg high, medium, low), which I find wonderful.

Weirdly, it also reminds me of Soundiron because of all the processed full orchestra patches (20 of them! And 15 non-processed full orch patches! It's a lot).

Also worth noting: Nearly every patch I've tried is sculptable by the modwheel (even most harp&vibe patches), which gives me a real feeling of control. That's important to me, that it feels more like an instrument I have control of rather than a prefab set of loops.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 4, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's a lot of material to process.
> 
> Initial thoughts: MOVEMENT is a better descriptor than TIME if you ask me. It's aimed at the common problem of mockups feeling static, like a series of frozen moments that sound great when still, but don't want to move. Similar to Evos, these move when you just lay them down like pads. At times, it feels like the way I'd write with an arpeggiator, like it moves horizontally on its own and I don't need to move vertically (up and down the piano roll) for it to have motion. Folks with Evos and related libraries are probably familiar with this, but it's new to me.
> 
> ...


Great description. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 4, 2018)

might this complement Ark 1 and 3?

or would it be too much of a contrast?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's a lot of material to process.
> 
> Initial thoughts: MOVEMENT is a better descriptor than TIME if you ask me. It's aimed at the common problem of mockups feeling static, like a series of frozen moments that sound great when still, but don't want to move. Similar to Evos, these move when you just lay them down like pads. At times, it feels like the way I'd write with an arpeggiator, like it moves horizontally on its own and I don't need to move vertically (up and down the piano roll) for it to have motion. Folks with Evos and related libraries are probably familiar with this, but it's new to me.
> 
> ...


Perfect! Sounds just like what I was looking for. Can never have too much whimsical pixie dust.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 4, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Back to Download / Install worries.
> Impressed with OT resources and this Help document.
> 
> 
> ...


I notice that "TIME macro" is nested in a folder named "TIME Series" in Orchestra Tools' online documentation.

This certainly implies that there will be other TIME releases to come.



jamwerks said:


> Yeah there will likely be 3 or 4 of them eventually, maybe one per year.


Best,

Geoff


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 4, 2018)

Oliver Arnalds Chamber Evolutions meets Orchestral Swarm meets Symphonic Strings Evolutions. Mostly in the horns, but a little bit in the strings as well. Not as fleshed out as those libs, but the essence is there in a significant way. Plus a lot of stuff unique to this library.

This is FUN! Gonna have to rethink composing a bit, how refreshing!

Naturally, starting tomorrow I'm in for 10 straight days of non-musical Hell, ain't that typical.

(Those little articulation sub-menus are kinda tiny, aren't they? But I'm glad they're there.)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 4, 2018)

Hiccups I'm noticing:

-I get some hanging notes when switching between individual instruments in the same instance of Kontakt (using Logic art mapping), but no problems when I use the multis.

-In the brass multi, the air and the air swell patches both just load up a blank keyboard for me.

-Chalk it up as texture or character, but a few of the articulations (mid string arps, brass irregular fifths) have intonation problems. Maybe not a problem in a dense mix, but I wouldn't use them exposed.

There's still a cornucopia of wonderful content here. Some of the stuff, like choirs singing "Zzh" and some Kermit the Frog singing that I don't know if I'll use. But I'm still delighted. The way I see it, OT did a crazy amount of experimenting and is erring on the side of giving us a lot of material, even if a few little things came out weird. They could easily have just given us less and left out any of the questionable tuning for example, so I don't want to ding them too much when there's a ton of other great material.


----------



## ism (Oct 4, 2018)

Ok, so I'm not arguing that this demonstrate the depths of the artistic vision of the library. But since people seem eager to hear something, here's an experiment that I think shows what happens when you're compositional process is "lets just slop lots of pixie dust on everything and see what happens".


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 4, 2018)

ism said:


> Ok, so I'm not arguing that this demonstrate the depths of the artistic vision of the library. But since people seem eager to hear something, here's an experiment that I think shows what happens when you're compositional process is "lets just slop lots of pixie dust on everything and see what happens".



Nice.

The cello on the right, and violin on the left are from Time Macro?


----------



## ism (Oct 4, 2018)

erica-grace said:


> Nice.
> 
> The cello on the right, and violin on the left are from Time Macro?



Thanks.

Solo strings are Spitfire, everything else is Time.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> I notice that "TIME macro" is nested in a folder named "TIME Series" in Orchestra Tools' online documentation.
> 
> This certainly implies that there will be other TIME releases to come.
> 
> ...


Oh lordy!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2018)

ism said:


> Ok, so I'm not arguing that this demonstrate the depths of the artistic vision of the library. But since people seem eager to hear something, here's an experiment that I think shows what happens when you're compositional process is "lets just slop lots of pixie dust on everything and see what happens".



Oh Lordy Lordy! 

Really interesting piece. I’d like to hear more of where it goes from there.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 4, 2018)

Such a nice library, plays well under the fingers, and articulations switch well. OT keeps upping my expectations from new libraries.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 4, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> might this complement Ark 1 and 3?
> 
> or would it be too much of a contrast?


The ostinatos blend well with those of ark3. And they have a lighter tone. So beautiful.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 4, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Such a nice library, plays well under the fingers, and articulations switch well. OT keeps upping my expectations from new libraries.


+1000


----------



## tim727 (Oct 4, 2018)

I played through every single patch. Incredibly impressed. I think this will actually end up being much more useful than I even thought. The low strings and harps/vibes are probably my favorites (as expected) but I really love a lot of the winds as well. For $230 this was really a steal.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

tim727 said:


> I played through every single patch. Incredibly impressed. I think this will actually end up being much more useful than I even thought. The low strings and harps/vibes are probably my favorites (as expected) but I really love a lot of the winds as well. For $230 this was really a steal.


I am surprises how much i love this library.........i love arks....but this one. ...oh Man.....OT. I LOVE you for making such good librairies...


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> I am surprises how much i love this library.........i love arks....but this one. ...oh Man.....OT. I LOVE you for making such good librairies...


Best parts : harp vibes and choir... Haunting.....And the sound design section : waouhhhhh!


----------



## tim727 (Oct 5, 2018)

Agreed on harps and vibes ... really fantastic patches in there.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 5, 2018)

Download time is about 10 days here (but you should see the landscape  ). It is very painful reading all your comments !

Having dinner at my dad's place tonight. 

He has fiber optic internet.

I'm taking the laptop.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 5, 2018)

A bit more consideration for those still at work and unable to download and play with this library wouldn't be completely out of place...


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 5, 2018)

@Orchestral Tools or anybody from Native Instruments:

I downloaded Time Macro into a folder that i named "Orchestral Tools".
After installation, i saw, that Time Macro didn't create an own folder, but just placed everything in the "orchestral tools" folder.
So, i made a "Time Macro" folder myself.
No, each time i open it, it can't find the content (i have to browse the folder manually, again and again)

Native Access only allows to reinstall NI-libraries. Refreshing doesn't help.
NI support is non existing.
Calling the support doesn't help either; you are prompted to select a language, but whatever you type, is ignored and the automatic voice goes on to repeat to ask you to choose a language.

p.s. great library.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 5, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> @Orchestral Tools or anybody from Native Instruments:
> 
> I downloaded Time Macro into a folder that i named "Orchestral Tools".
> After installation, i saw, that Time Macro didn't create an own folder, but just placed everything in the "orchestral tools" folder.
> ...


Won't batch resave repair the problem? It always does for me when the library path is broken.


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 5, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Usually when it can’t find something, Kontakt tells you where it expected to find them. You could make a note of it and then just create the folder structure it expects and you’d be good, I think.



As I have written, i would prefer to have Time Macro inside of a Time Macro folder.
The way it is, there is a huge mess inside of the Orchestral tools folder as soon as i buy another library from them,...

@Dr.Quest : no, unfortunately not.
Native Access won't change the information and so i have to relocate the folder each time.

(p.s. for the moment i will keep the messy way: All the data mess inside of the "Orchestral Tools" folder.
But native Access needs an update. And Native Instruments needs to rethink their way of providing no support.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 5, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> @Orchestral Tools or anybody from Native Instruments:
> I downloaded Time Macro into a folder that i named "Orchestral Tools".
> After installation, i saw, that Time Macro didn't create an own folder, but just placed everything in the "orchestral tools" folder.


^^^ +1 Luckily I didn't rename the folder, but OT should change this install process to unpack everything into a "Time Macro" folder. That way my "Orchestral Tools" folder will look nice and tidy...and lonely, like it needs more libraries to fill it up.

Speaking of organization, there is a folder of TM (Kontakt Time Machine) patches inside of Time Macro. Awkward.


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 5, 2018)

What should the folder structure look like guys?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 5, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> What should the folder structure look like guys?


Seems logical to just go:
(Sample libraries master folder) > Orchestral Tools > Time Macro > (Patches)


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 5, 2018)

This is how it downloaded for me.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 5, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> This is how it downloaded for me.


Yes, all of that is fine, but it should be housed inside one "Time Macro" folder.

For instance, what if your other _incredible Orchestral Tools library purchases_  also have a patch titled "Multi Instruments"? You'd be overwriting and mixing the files if it's all just a bunch of files floating around in one "Orchestral Tools" folder. As mine currently is.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 5, 2018)

The installation process could be smoother, no doubt. I also had to muck around a bit, creating a folder, dropping all relevant items in there (it’s easy to forget one), running NI’s app, and finally restarting my DAW.

SOUNDS PRETTY FRICKIN AMAZING, though!


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 5, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Yes, all of that is fine, but it should be housed inside one "Time Macro" folder.


Yes i have it housed in a folder named Time Macro, i'm just wondering does the order matter because every time i select a patch i have missing files. Here's a pic.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 5, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> Yes i have it housed in a folder named Time Macro, i'm just wondering does the order matter because every time i select a patch i have missing files. Here's a pic.


Did you move things around after installation? Try checking that lower box in the lower left when that dialog pops up in Kontakt, then navigate to the correct folders. Or move things back to how it was first installed.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 5, 2018)

I've played around with TMA just a little bit so far, and overall I'm pretty much thrilled with it thus far. Sounds fantastic, and is very inspiring ... which is a pretty sweet combination. Installation was a little bit more demanding than on some other libraries, but nothing that caused me any grief ... I've got it up and running on both of my computers.

I did notice that a couple of the multi-instrument patches seem to have two adjacent notes that are a full half-step flat. I can't rule out that this is intentional, but I don't really think so since the result is that one pitch is completely missing while another pitch seems to be essentially duplicated on two keys, suggesting to me that it is one specific sample that is incorrectly tuned. An example of this: on the Mixed Choir Multi, select the Sustain Uuh articulation and then check out the lowest Bb and B of the playable range.


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 5, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Did you move things around after installation? Try checking that lower box in the lower left when that dialog pops up in Kontakt, then navigate to the correct folders. Or move things back to how it was first installed.



Oh great thanks so much that worked, now i can enjoy this library.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 5, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> @Orchestral Tools or anybody from Native Instruments:
> 
> I downloaded Time Macro into a folder that i named "Orchestral Tools".
> After installation, i saw, that Time Macro didn't create an own folder, but just placed everything in the "orchestral tools" folder.
> ...


I've relinked libraries many times with Native Access. But you have to do it through Native Access now if you move the actual library. It is not a reinstall, as NI doesn't install this library.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Oct 5, 2018)

Here's a short demo, done quickly. I used two of the patches I like the most, mixed choir and brass sustains.


----------



## ism (Oct 5, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> Here's a short demo, done quickly. I used two of the patches I like the most, mixed choir and brass sustains.




Very,very lovely piece.


I’m finding that the choir sustain is, kind of unexpectedly, the most amazing thing in this library, in a way that I didn’t fully grasp in the walkthrough. There’s this subtle sense of motion, it’s not really an evo in the spitfire sense, but it’s just completely transforms the way that I’m going to start thinking about choirs (it’s such a revelation that now I really want the choir sustain concept expanded to a full library).

But here’s a question - I’m finding that the sense of movement is so subtle that it all too easily gets lost in the mix, and I think your piece would be lovely with conventional choirs and brass. How much do you think the subtly of the TM concept is really coming through? Is this even important in the concept of you piece?


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Oct 5, 2018)

You are right, that Time Macro's strong sides doesnt show very much at all in the piece. I just played around a bit with two patches, while TM's unique features are the moving, irregular, evolving sounds.


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 5, 2018)

I got it and I am liking it a lot so far. I think the main reason I got it was there are so many places in my scores where I want to keep some sort of tension/movement going in a scene where there really isn't any discernible movement in the music, but a pad, even an evolving one, isn't really making it. Something that isn't quite worthy of tremelo strings, but still a lil' something,, you know? this is footing the bill quite nicely and just 100 percent organic sounding.

I was scoring a scene this morning in a kids cartoon something really young and the scene called for gleeful mayhem. I put toghter a pretty simple track and but the hi strings clock behind it. It magically sounded like a LOT more was going on in the track. really a neat device!!


----------



## StillLife (Oct 5, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> You are right, that Time Macro's strong sides doesnt show very much at all in the piece. I just played around a bit with two patches, while TM's unique features are the moving, irregular, evolving sounds.


I am still struggling to understand what this library is. I read quite some references to Spitfire evo's. If you have those, isn't this one not just more of the same? Or is this lib better playable?
I understand most of you are composers. Is this library strictly for that genre? Anybody who sees him/herself as an Indie pop/rock musician who has the library?


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 5, 2018)

*@ Living Fossil* ........ Hmmmm. This prods me to try with OT, Spitfire, Sonokinetics, which content is large and now is long list of individual Folders.
HOWEVER, with Orange Tree Samples, I have all of their libs and they are in an OTS Folder. They all display properly in K5.8.1 Libraries and function well.
Dunno what would be the problem you describe, but will change things and learn.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 5, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> Here's a short demo, done quickly. I used two of the patches I like the most, mixed choir and brass sustains.



The brass sounds very good to my ears. Could you upload this again without using a reverb?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 5, 2018)

StillLife said:


> I am still struggling to understand what this library is. I read quite some references to Spitfire evo's. If you have those, isn't this one not just more of the same? Or is this lib better playable?
> I understand most of you are composers. Is this library strictly for that genre? Anybody who sees him/herself as an Indie pop/rock musician who has the library?


It's organic sounding texture and movement, mostly in the form of sustain patches. It doesn't sound like anything I ever hear in rock or pop, although I'd also say that about most orchestral libraries discussed in this forum.

The way I see it, for those genres you've got a drum set moving you forward so you don't need stuff like this. In fact, the adlibed chaotic nature of this might work against you.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 5, 2018)

I do wish that we could also control the X-Fade knob with the mouse instead of only with the mod wheel.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 5, 2018)

@Living Fossil, this page shows the folder structure for TIME macro:

http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_time_macro_fs.html (TIME macro)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 5, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> As I have written, i would prefer to have Time Macro inside of a Time Macro folder.
> The way it is, there is a huge mess inside of the Orchestral tools folder as soon as i buy another library from them,...
> 
> @Dr.Quest : no, unfortunately not.
> ...


You can redefine the path in Native Access. I've done that before. This is for libraries that reside in the library tab IIRC.


----------



## ism (Oct 5, 2018)

StillLife said:


> I am still struggling to understand what this library is. I read quite some references to Spitfire evo's. If you have those, isn't this one not just more of the same? Or is this lib better playable?
> I understand most of you are composers. Is this library strictly for that genre? Anybody who sees him/herself as an Indie pop/rock musician who has the library?



These are all very interesting questions. The OT marketing is very clearly aimed at media composers, saying it’s for “underscore”, “sound design”, and as someone here quite helpfully termed it, “pixie dust”.

And I can appreciate how media composers find it great for these sorts of things, although this isn’t what I would buy it for.


But the strength of this library is that it’s got enough depth to transcend the stated genre of the marketing. What got me seriously thinking about buying it is when I started thinking about in in terms of the sonorities of John Luther Adams (as I’be been trying, not always very successfully, to write about).

But I think the point is that what might be a special effect,or pixie dust, to a media composer on a deadline resembles the sonorites at the very heart of a certain style of composition, of which Luther Adams is emblematic of.


This is hardly new. Before Beethoven’s - 14th-ish(?) string quartet, pizzicato was, in modern parlance, a special effect, closer to sound design or pixie dust to be sprinkled sparingly. After Beethoven, pizz is a respectable articulation in its own right, no longer sprinkled spareingly, but a full on sonorous capability of a string orchestral.

Figuring out whether there was enough of this ‘repurposable fairy dust’ in the lib is why I agonized over the purchase so much. And from my from a first noodle about, there’s definitely potential here.

So you’re question is whether Time Macro transcends the media composer genre of its marketing enough for your own work.

And I really don’t know the answer, but I think it’s a very interesting question, and if nothing else there’re enough depth in this library to merit serious thought.


----------



## cadenzajon (Oct 5, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I do wish that we could also control the X-Fade knob with the mouse instead of only with the mod wheel.


You can, if you you click-and-drag the modwheel slider to the left of Kontact's virtual keyboard running along the bottom of the screen. It sends the CC1 changes into the instrument and has the effect of X-Fading.

But I was so desperate to be able to play both-handedly while tinkering with the X-Fade on this library, I used Cubase's Input Transformer to remap my keyboard's sustain pedal (CC64) to send CC1 signals instead. It feels a bit funny (not being a proper expression pedal or a more natural fader control) but, by golly, finally I can cover the keyboard with the full orchestra patches and X-Fade to my heart's content.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 5, 2018)

Woah! The Altered Time patches are just so inspiring, the textures sing.


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 5, 2018)

Dr.Quest said:


> You can redefine the path in Native Access. I've done that before. This is for libraries that reside in the library tab IIRC.



I've done that before too. However, it no longer works (i'm on High Sierra) with 3rd party library.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 5, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> I've done that before too. However, it no longer works (i'm on High Sierra) with 3rd party library.


did you put the serial in Native Access? once you've done that, as long as your content path is set, you just point it to the folder


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 5, 2018)

whiskers said:


> did you put the serial in Native Access? once you've done that, as long as your content path is set, you just point it to the folder



Of course i did. Without the serial you can't install the library. However, i did it before i realized the mess in the Orchestral Tool folder, and now i can't change the structure.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 5, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> Of course i did. Without the serial you can't install the library. However, i did it before i realized the mess in the Orchestral Tool folder, and now i can't change the structure.


i hate to be this guy but couldn't you just reinstall? you could set the structure how you like. but I agree the way NI handles that is not nearly dynamic enough


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 5, 2018)

@whiskers : as i've written, Native Access doesn't offers that option to 3rd party libraries, at least on my system (as written before...)


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 5, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> @whiskers : as i've written, Native Access doesn't offers that option to 3rd party libraries, at least on my system (as written before...)


Didn't realize it's a High Sierra induced bug. I'm on Sierra and have no plans on upgrading. At least you can use the library it seems even though it's inconvenient.


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 5, 2018)

Dr.Quest said:


> Didn't realize it's a High Sierra induced bug. I'm on Sierra and have no plans on upgrading. At least you can use the library it seems even though it's inconvenient.



That's true; and the library is really fantastic...

(i'm just p...ed off a bit by NI's non existing support...Native Access is a PITA lately.)


----------



## StillLife (Oct 5, 2018)

ism said:


> This are all very interesting questions. The OT marketing is very clearly aimed at media composers, saying it’s for “underscore”, “sound design”, and as someone here quite helpfully termed it, “pixie dust”.
> 
> And I can appreciate how media composers find it great for these sorts of things, although this isn’t what I would buy it for.
> 
> ...


Great post, ism, thank you! That sums up exactly what I am thinking about this library. Serious thought indeed.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 5, 2018)

What a beautiful sound this library has. It is also really nice to make your own multis with this library. Instant gratification!
And I can see this come to use in many occassions. I think this library can add a lot of life to the productions. Great job Orchestral Tools.


----------



## styledelk (Oct 5, 2018)

I resisted the pre-order but did not resist after hearing some demos and reading here. Some day I'll get beyond hobbyist.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 5, 2018)

Feedback seems quite unanimous, congrats to OT for what looks like a great product launch 

(And looking forward to the releases of Time Micro, Time Nano and Time Pico )


----------



## Leo (Oct 5, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> That's true; and the library is really fantastic...
> 
> (i'm just p...ed off a bit by NI's non existing support...Native Access is a PITA lately.)


Hey, you must first upgrade kontakt to 5.81, seems that you have 5.80, but the lib. is encoded to 5.81


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 5, 2018)

Leo said:


> Hey, you must first upgrade kontakt to 5.81, seems that you have 5.80, but the lib. is encoded to 5.81


This was my problem as well. Everything loaded but it didn't show up in Kontakt as a library. I wonder if it will work in player v6?


----------



## tim727 (Oct 5, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Feedback seems quite unanimous, congrats to OT for what looks like a great product launch
> 
> (And looking forward to the releases of Time Micro, Time Nano and Time Pico )



Time Pico


----------



## Leo (Oct 5, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> This was my problem as well. Everything loaded but it didn't show up in Kontakt as a library. I wonder if it will work in player v6?


for sure


----------



## procreative (Oct 5, 2018)

Leo said:


> Hey, you must first upgrade kontakt to 5.81, seems that you have 5.80, but the lib. is encoded to 5.81



Thats odd, as I am on 5.8 and it installed, opened and ran fine. I even batch resaved in 5.8 which wont work if its created in a higher version.


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 5, 2018)

Leo said:


> Hey, you must first upgrade kontakt to 5.81, seems that you have 5.80, but the lib. is encoded to 5.81



No, i have 5.81... as written, it's a Native Access problem (and yes, Native Access is also up do date...  )


----------



## Leo (Oct 5, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> No, i have 5.81... as written, it's a Native Access problem (and yes, Native Access is also up do date...  )


I'm sorry about that.


----------



## gpax (Oct 5, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> I've done that before too. However, it no longer works (i'm on High Sierra) with 3rd party library.


I'm not sure I follow what has or has not worked for you (and don't wish to exacerbate your frustration), though it seems like you should be able to download Tm again, though direct that to a different (anonymous) drive for the install. Then, at that point, reconnect the file path in Native Access, as if you've simply moved the library to another drive (I've had to do this a few times when acquiring more drive space, even splitting up NI's own products in addition to third-party Kontakt libraries). 

Then, you place the Tm folder back to where you want it, and redirect NA file path again? Forgive me if you've gone through these steps. 

G


----------



## ism (Oct 5, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> You are right, that Time Macro's strong sides doesnt show very much at all in the piece. I just played around a bit with two patches, while TM's unique features are the moving, irregular, evolving sounds.




I've been listening to your piece. And I'm no so sure that the textures of TM aren't coming through, subtly. The most difficulty thing I'm learning about orchestration is to figure out when less is more, and there is an emotional quality that I think I would struggle to get with other libraries, though whether that down to the libraries or my compositional skill, or the absent subtitles of TM isn't very clear to me.

In any event, I've had a go at a simple orchestration that tries to foreground the subtitles of TM choir textures a bit more.





The legato children's choir is Mercury Elements (although I'd have use the Ark 2 children's choir if I had it, I hadn't actually realized the OT choirs were so much better until now), since in general I'd probably never use TM without something a little more detailed in the foreground. There's a touch of Tundra in there also.


The idea was just to thin out the orchestration, try mixing different articulation in men's and women's choir, and open a few space to just here a single note to see if the textural would be easier to perceive if it was established up front.

Not sure the Mercury choir is really working here, but I do like the way the textures are popping out a bit more.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 5, 2018)

Stunning library. Worth the download wait.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Feedback seems quite unanimous, congrats to OT for what looks like a great product launch
> 
> (And looking forward to the releases of Time Micro, Time Nano and Time Pico )


+1


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Woah! The Altered Time patches are just so inspiring, the textures sing.


And i like very much the ostinatos. Layer them and change each one's tempo (1 1/2 1.5 2) and so you have polyrythms evolving with the modwheel...................fabulous. By the way, the sounds are all linked to the modwheel. I mean really linked. Mw down you have a texture, moving up you have another and up another.....Sublime.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 6, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> No, i have 5.81... as written, it's a Native Access problem (and yes, Native Access is also up do date...  )


edit - @gpax has basically directed the same possible solution as I have written below.

I'm not sure I 100% understand your problem but, if you move the Time Macro files to a different location (and alter the file structure to one you prefer), then re-start Native Access; If NA can't find the files the Time Macro instrument should show up with a warning symbol and "repair" tag if the file location has changed. Then manually copy the files/folder structure for Time Macro back to your preferred location. Then go back to Native Access and click on the "repair" tag, then select "relocate" and navigate to the location with the new files (top level folder for Time Macro). Does that help? I should also state that I'm on Windows though I'm familiar with Mac but not High Sierra.

Apologies if you've already tried this or if this is a problem where NA won't recognise the library unless it has the exact same structure as when first installed, meaning you can't change the structure to something you'd prefer.
I tend to d/l to my server then move to SSD for use. I can then have the folders set up how I like and point NA to the relevant location once it's all established. Haven't had a major issue yet including moving folders/instruments around several times and then repairing links as described above.

Good luck.


----------



## RandomComposer (Oct 6, 2018)

Is there a way to load more into ram and stream less from the disk? 
Disk keeps hitting red for me when playing lots of these samples simultaneously, yet I have plenty of unused RAM.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 6, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Is there a way to load more into ram and stream less from the disk?
> Disk keeps hitting red for me when playing lots of these samples simultaneously, yet I have plenty of unused RAM.



Kontakt options
Memory 
Change preload buffer size


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 6, 2018)

I bought it and am trying to figure out if I really like it or not. I have the 3 Arks, inspire 1 and string runs by Orchestral Tools and love them all. This one is not quite sitting very well thus far. I find the volume between patches is wildly diverse. I get that there's a need for this but some seem so quiet i can barely hear them. 

in all fairness i have recently purchased a lot of software and am just getting to know them. Some of the patches are so dramatically animated that they almost feel unusable. Others are inspiring.

These "pre-order discohnts" always trip me up as I feel I have to make a very hasty decision before really getting to research these libraries. I think I will tread more carefully moving forward.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 6, 2018)

This is my first OT library. I picked it up because I liked the walk-through and thought if nothing else the individual instruments had enough basic sounds that I could use it. 

First thoughts were that the strings were a lot more synthy sounding than in the walk-through. That's when I realized that strings are rarely played in normal chord voicings. They sound much better not in chords. I didn't have time to go through it all, the sounds are interesting and I think they will be useful. 

On a more positive note, not sure if it was using the player over full Kontakt, but the library was the first one I've used that was really responsive to my launchkey keyboard. Usually, everything is quiet and the mod wheel is almost useless. This one worked great. The expression sounded great. I will have to try out some of the other libraries with player.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 6, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> This is my first OT library. I picked it up because I liked the walk-through and thought if nothing else the individual instruments had enough basic sounds that I could use it.
> 
> First thoughts were that the strings were a lot more synthy sounding than in the walk-through. That's when I realized that strings are rarely played in normal chord voicings. They sound much better not in chords. I didn't have time to go through it all, the sounds are interesting and I think they will be useful.
> 
> On a more positive note, not sure if it was using the player over full Kontakt, but the library was the first one I've used that was really responsive to my launchkey keyboard. Usually, everything is quiet and the mod wheel is almost useless. This one worked great. The expression sounded great. I will have to try out some of the other libraries with player.


Yes that's it. This library is moving and the mw has much more effect than other librairies.Great .


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 6, 2018)

Agree that many of the patches seem on the quite side. However, I'm taking that as a positive. 
I have only scratched the absolute surface but I am really loving the sound. It's gorgeous. I got this one with a particular project in mind (two really) and in the first hour it's inspired some development/new composition. Pretty happy so far.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 6, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Agree that many of the patches seem on the quite side. However, I'm taking that as a positive.
> I have only scratched the absolute surface but I am really loving the sound. It's gorgeous. I got this one with a particular project in mind (two really) and in the first hour it's inspired some development/new composition. Pretty happy so far.


Some patches are airy.....air is quiet.....and flowing....On the opposite a patch like Hymnus is majestic and loud (mw action).


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 7, 2018)

Perhaps some would like a Baroque library in which there are no dynamics whatsoever? I say, "If it ain't Baroque, don't fix it!"

(Sorry, I couldn't resist.)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 7, 2018)

Sorry for the not reading the first 17 pages, but I was happily surprised that Time Macro (with Capsule 2.7) is the first OT library which supports Komplete Kontrol. Can some one from OT please confirm if the older libraries would have a Capsule update to support Komplte Kontrol in the future?


----------



## Kony (Oct 7, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Perhaps some would like a Baroque library in which there are no dynamics whatsoever? I say, "If it ain't Baroque, don't fix it!"
> 
> (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)
> 
> ...


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 7, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> Sorry for the not reading the first 17 pages, but I was happily surprised that Time Macro (with Capsule 2.7) is the first OT library which supports Komplete Kontrol. Can some one from OT please confirm if the older libraries would have a Capsule update to support Komplte Kontrol in the future?


BOI 2 was actually the first to support Komplete Kontrol. I think there’s some discussion about it in the Commercial thread for it. It’s really great and I’m happy that OT continue to develop for the platform with Time Macro.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 7, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Some patches are airy.....air is quiet.....and flowing....On the opposite a patch like Hymnus is majestic and loud (mw action).


Yes. I was not complaining. I’m loving it.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 7, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> BOI 2 was actually the first to support Komplete Kontrol. I think there’s some discussion about it in the Commercial thread for it. It’s really great and I’m happy that OT continue to develop for the platform with Time Macro.



The light guides work fine with Ark I.


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 7, 2018)

Akarin said:


> The light guides work fine with Ark I.


Yeah, what I mean is that the instruments show up in the Komplete Kontrol software because they’re NKS compatible. But BOI 2 and TM are the only two that do so thus far because OT have stated it would be a difficult task to go back and reprogram the previous libraries. It has to do with the way Capsule works.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 7, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> Yeah, what I mean is that the instruments show up in the Komplete Kontrol software because they’re NKS compatible. But BOI 2 and TM are the only two that do so thus far because OT have stated it would be a difficult task to go back and reprogram the previous libraries. It has to do with the way Capsule works.



Ok, I see. I never use the KK browser. I load Kontakt in edit view.


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 7, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> BOI 2 was actually the first to support Komplete Kontrol. I think there’s some discussion about it in the Commercial thread for it. It’s really great and I’m happy that OT continue to develop for the platform with Time Macro.


Good to hear that. Thanks. I'll check that thread.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 7, 2018)

Top 3 libraries I’ve ever purchased. Simply sounds fantastic and a lot more flexible than I was expecting.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 7, 2018)

Would someone be willing to post a screen shot of the Continuata download files in OS X? Not the library patch folder structure, but just the downloaded files/folders in their original form....thanks in advance.


----------



## RandomComposer (Oct 7, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Top 3 libraries I’ve ever purchased. Simply sounds fantastic and a lot more flexible than I was expecting.


Yeah even the plain patches are lovely and perfectly useable in their own right


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 7, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Top 3 libraries I’ve ever purchased.


I'm curious to hear what the other two are.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 7, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Would someone be willing to post a screen shot of the Continuata download files in OS X? Not the library patch folder structure, but just the downloaded files/folders in their original form....thanks in advance.


There should be a Time_Macro_Instruments.zip plus 21 rar files (TimeMacro.jpg). I think the pkg/exe files are unpacked from the zip file.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 7, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> There should be a Time_Macro_Instruments.zip plus 21 rar files (TimeMacro.jpg). I think the pkg/exe files are unpacked from the zip file.


Thank you.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 7, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> I'm curious to hear what the other two are.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geo9ff



SF Chamber Strings and Omnisphere if you consider Omni a library. If not, VSL Woodwinds.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 8, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Top 3 libraries I’ve ever purchased. Simply sounds fantastic and a lot more flexible than I was expecting.


Same here. Top 1 ark1. Top 2. Ark 3......


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Oct 8, 2018)

Off topic... Zimm83, which Ark 3 Percussion and or other patches do you keep coming back to? I bought Ark3 on the presale last year, but keep using other libraries instead... Would you care to give me your favorite patches?


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 8, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> Off topic... Zimm83, which Ark 3 Percussion and or other patches do you keep tecoming back to? I bought Ark3 on the presale last year, but keep using other libraries instead... Would you care to give me your favorite patches?


I love the timpani multi, the taiko multi, Toms , bass drums, shakers , low drums ensemble,snares cymbals and plastic buckets. 
Each patch has same artcs.
Combined with orchestra strings and brass staccatissimo......Sublime!!!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 8, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> I love the timpani multi, the taiko multi, Toms , bass drums, shakers , low drums ensemble,snares cymbals and plastic buckets.
> Each patch has same artcs.
> Combined with orchestra strings and brass staccatissimo......Sublime!!!


And each mic position gives an other sound. I assign mics to faders...and here you go. For example, the shakers can sound huge by changing mics....
I also use the percs in Ark 1 ....very epic but less detailed.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 8, 2018)

I had to apply to get my ban lifted (arguing with communists in political area) just so I can come and cheer about this library. Damn, its great!

No other library has touched Peter more “deep” than this one, I assume the developer of the library has recently had numerous extremely tragical events in life, and used them as emotional inspiration. Heh. No, just joking, but its really really tender and emotional. How to describe it, I mean, Im sure Oliver at Spitfire will use it secretly, its so damn good.


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 8, 2018)

Great library, fantastic sound.
Thing is : some patches don’t work well (silent) for me
I’m far from computer now but as far as i remember, it was woodwind patches (double reed maybe).


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 8, 2018)

I can indeed confirm that this library sounds gorgeous, and each patch has the potential to be used in a variety of applications. 

A highlight for me is the absence of legato, furthering the intention of the library to serve as a tool for underscore and texture. 

I will be uploading a review in a few weeks on my YouTube channel. Enjoy the library guys!


----------



## ka00 (Oct 8, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> A highlight for me is the absence of legato, furthering the intention of the library to serve as a tool for underscore and texture.



This is an awesome library indeed, but maybe not in any way related to the absence of any legato patches.

I know some of us are fixed on legato because it’s arguably the weakest link in sampling technology.

I don’t want to be pedantic, but I’d call the absence of legato maybe something _to_ highlight when reviewing it, without necessarily needing to say it is _a_ highlight of the library. To call it a highlight is the kind of language stretch that the people who market things make.

Looking forward to your review, Chris!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 8, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> Great library, fantastic sound.
> Thing is : some patches don’t work well (silent) for me
> I’m far from computer now but as far as i remember, it was woodwind patches (double reed maybe).


Yes, the double reeds are too low compared to other instruments.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 8, 2018)

ka00 said:


> This is an awesome library indeed, but maybe not in any way related to the absence of any legato patches.
> 
> I know some of us are fixed on legato because it’s arguably the weakest link in sampling technology.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts! You make a good point. 

I’m actually as huge a fan of legato as anyone, but it was really nice and pleasant to see how OT kept their singular focus without sampling legato, as I’m sure many of us have collections featuring the best legatos possible. Hence why I found it quite interesting when I observed this


----------



## ka00 (Oct 8, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! You make a good point.
> 
> I’m actually as huge a fan of legato as anyone, but it was really nice and pleasant to see how OT kept their singular focus without sampling legato, as I’m sure many of us have collections featuring the best legatos possible. Hence why I found it quite interesting when I observed this



Definitely. That singular focus shows their confidence in their vision of what this tool is.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 8, 2018)

I can’t help but try to imagine a world where another major British developer could release a library and the lack of legsto would be praised as stoic adherence to a lofty ideal instead of just being absolutely destroyed for cutting corners


----------



## lp59burst (Oct 8, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> I can’t help but try to imagine a world where another major British developer could release a library and the lack of legsto would be praised as stoic adherence to a lofty ideal instead of just being absolutely destroyed for cutting corners


OT "British"...? ...Ich denke nicht.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 8, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Yes, the double reeds are too low compared to other instruments.



Please check out the other mics. Woodwinds and Low reeds sound better to me with Close and AB mics, the tree is a bit to noisey and distant. It really makes a difference check all the mics in these patches, and since it's just 10 patches it's not a big job. THen you can adjust levels on the mics to match other patches and save your versions.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 8, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> OT "British"...? ...Ich denke nicht.



I wasn’t talking about OT


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 8, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> I can’t help but try to imagine a world where another major British developer could release a library and the lack of legsto would be praised as stoic adherence to a lofty ideal instead of just being absolutely destroyed for cutting corners


Read the threads for Spitfire's Drama Toolkit and you will not have to try to imagine this.
https://vi-control.net/community/th...t-promo-price-ending-in-24-hours.73534/page-4

I think the idea with Time Macro is that you've already got your basics covered with other core libraries and this is extra texture to layer in. You really shouldn't be expecting this to do the core functions of a strings/winds/brass library. (Although it could cover your basic choir needs.)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 9, 2018)

I had a glitch during install, and i am wondering if there are multis in this library?
Even the Multi instruments section only features one patch here...


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 9, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> I had a glitch during install, and i am wondering if there are multis in this library?
> Even the Multi instruments section only features one patch here...



In Multi Instruments: there are (3) Multis in Combined Sections and (10) in Individual Sections.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 9, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> In Multi Instruments: there are (3) Multis in Combined Sections and (10) in Individual Sections.


Yes and these are multi patch in one nki. (eg instruments).
There are no MULTIS like in ARK3 .
Maybe that was what you wanted ?
I already made.......37 multis ......Sooooo good !!!

OT should make multis in every library like the ones in Ark 3 . They are really good..... ( I know that the combined orchestra section are like multis.....but in an nki.....)....


----------



## lp59burst (Oct 9, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> I wasn’t talking about OT


Oops... pardon me for thinking you were referring to OT in an OT thread.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 9, 2018)

Any user demos?


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 9, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> Oops... pardon me for thinking you were referring to OT in an OT thread.



No, my mistake, apparently I was being too subtle for some. I was talking about Spitfire Audio.


----------



## RandomComposer (Oct 9, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! You make a good point.
> 
> I’m actually as huge a fan of legato as anyone, but it was really nice and pleasant to see how OT kept their singular focus without sampling legato, as I’m sure many of us have collections featuring the best legatos possible. Hence why I found it quite interesting when I observed this


I personally thought the lack of legato in this library (along with their OSR and Sphere) was so that it doesn't undermine the Berlin series and potentially draw sales away from it by offering a cheaper legato option.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 9, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> I personally thought the lack of legato in this library (along with their OSR and Sphere) was so that it doesn't undermine the Berlin series and potentially draw sales away from it by offering a cheaper legato option.


You _totally_ could get by with buying Time Macro and using it as your core library instead of the Berlin Series...just as long as you don't need any shorts, legatos, runs, dynamics above mf, any solo instruments, half of your brass section, anything recorded in situ, or fast attack on articulations. Or any articulations other than sustains (with a few exceptions).


----------



## lp59burst (Oct 9, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> No, my mistake, apparently I was being too subtle for some. I was talking about Spitfire Audio.


Yup, you were... "another major British developer" the _*another*_ part threw me since it implies an additional thing of the exact same type...

I think you were referring to "developer" and I assumed country of origin...


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 9, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> Yup, you were... "another major British developer" the _*another*_ part threw me since it implies an additional thing of the exact same type...
> 
> I think you were referring to "developer" and I assumed country of origin...



Fine, “another major developer who happens to be British”


----------



## ism (Oct 10, 2018)

Very curious to see what people are doing with this, really hoping to hear more experiment with this the lib.

I'm still so enraptured by the choirs that I haven't really got past them yet. Here's another attempt to build at orchestration that really makes use of the choir textures:



(Oboe and strings are SSW, Olafur Chamber Evo and Tidal)

I suppose I'm also finding the TM strings and winds typically a bit, I guess large is the word. So still contemplating what handle that.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi
I downloaded with Continuata. Everything seems to be there but none of the rar files unpacked and the install process stopped.
Has anyone else had this happen?
I'm inclined to make a OT TM folder and manually unpack the rar files does this seem like a good way to proceed?
Thanks


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 11, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Hi
> I downloaded with Continuata. Everything seems to be there but none of the rar files unpacked and the install process stopped.
> Has anyone else had this happen?
> I'm inclined to make a OT TM folder and manually unpack the rar files does this seem like a good way to proceed?
> Thanks


I have found that Continuata works better if you unpack the files yourself. So yes, just use something like 7-zip and it works great. I did have to rearrange some files, but if you go to OT and look at the file structure, it is easy to fix.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks will look @ OT site later.
For some reason I always have problems w/ OT installs


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 13, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I have found that Continuata works better if you unpack the files yourself. So yes, just use something like 7-zip and it works great. I did have to rearrange some files, but if you go to OT and look at the file structure, it is easy to fix.




Question: Does anyone know if you're unpacking the files and you are on a Mac is there any reason to keep the *exe *file?

Thanks


----------



## styledelk (Oct 13, 2018)

You shouldn't need it, although I'm not sure how Continuata handles updates and such. The only reason to keep it is if you think you'd move it on an external drive to a Windows PC and want to use its installer there.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 13, 2018)

My thoughts are if it is something you can download again, dump the useless stuff. If it is a one-time download, keep the stuff required for the other OS's because you never know when you are going to get fed up and switch. And if you don't have it, you will be SOL with that program.


----------



## Shubus (Oct 13, 2018)

I rarely have troubles with Continuata installs on my Mac and run the installer and let it delete the RAR files. As a Mac-only shop here there is no reason to keep those RAR files or the Windows installer.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 14, 2018)

Don't find any user walkthroughs on youtube ??? Are there any ??? Thanks.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 14, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Don't find any user walkthroughs on youtube ??? Are there any ??? Thanks.


I’ll have one up in 2 weeks!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 14, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I’ll have one up in 2 weeks!


Yeah .Great. Love your walkthroughs !!!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 16, 2018)

After all that hype: Are there any user demos?


----------



## styledelk (Oct 16, 2018)

I wouldn't call this a demo, but I did a very very basic combo of Time Macro Harp+Vibes and a British Drama Toolkit patch together.


----------



## ism (Oct 16, 2018)

Also not really a demo, but I started playing a simple C-Caug progression with one of the Altered time patches, and this just fell out almost unbidden:





Which also uses British Drama - although only that one TM patch, but perhaps worth sharing in how that one patch inspired the rest of a piece.

In hindsight, I think this probably owes something to Jed Kurzel's Alien OST, which uses the same augmented chord, but more importantly this patch just has that filmic feel. Not at all what I bought the library for, but fun!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 18, 2018)

After all that hype, I am missing fascinating demos???


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 18, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> After all that hype, I am missing fascinating demos???


Hehe, way to diss all of the songs posted on the thread.  Take that Craig Sharmat.

I'm not sure what else you're expecting.


----------



## styledelk (Oct 18, 2018)

https://media.giphy.com/media/rvaQRHCzisFeo/giphy.gif


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 18, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Hehe, way to diss all of the songs posted on the thread.  Take that Craig Sharmat.
> 
> I'm not sure what else you're expecting.


Huh, it seems that I missed this. Will listen now. Thanks for the hint!
Where can I find the link?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 18, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> Huh, it seems that I missed this. Will listen now. Thanks for the hint!
> Where can I find the link?


Huzzah --


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 18, 2018)

Craig's demo is very good sounding! (like all his music I have heard)


----------



## Alex Niedt (Oct 19, 2018)

I made a little demo, as well. All sounds come from Time Macro.


----------



## ism (Oct 19, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> I made a little demo, as well. All sounds come from Time Macro.




Very nice indeed.

And arguably the first use of those ostinatos that doesn't sound like a soundtrack from a film about time travel.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 19, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> I made a little demo, as well. All sounds come from Time Macro.



Well done ! For my tastes, the buildup from ~40 sec to ~60 sec could be more gradual, but overall very nice.
Regards


----------



## Shubus (Oct 19, 2018)

Very nice indeed! When I hear a demo like this I get still happier that I plunked down for Time Macro. The textures are really inspiring.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 19, 2018)

Shubus said:


> Very nice indeed! When I hear a demo like this I get still happier that I plunked down for Time Macro. The textures are really inspiring.


I just got around to really test out the library and try writing a track with (after listening to peoples demoes) i must say, i am really impressed. As you said, it is really inspiring.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 19, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> I made a little demo, as well. All sounds come from Time Macro.



Well done. You clearly understand this instrument, which obviously can speak over a wider range than I originally thought.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 19, 2018)

styledelk said:


> I wouldn't call this a demo, but I did a very very basic combo of Time Macro Harp+Vibes and a British Drama Toolkit patch together.



Thanks for that unique piece, and for the "pantriadic" concept which I encounter here for the first time.

http://www.oxfordscholarship.com/view/10.1093/oso/9780190606398.001.0001/oso-9780190606398-chapter-6


----------



## styledelk (Oct 20, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> I made a little demo, as well. All sounds come from Time Macro.




This is really quite lovely and of high quality mixing!


----------



## styledelk (Oct 20, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Thanks for that unique piece, and for the "pantriadic" concept which I encounter here for the first time.
> 
> http://www.oxfordscholarship.com/view/10.1093/oso/9780190606398.001.0001/oso-9780190606398-chapter-6


Thanks! I can't pretend I understood a quarter of that book, but it did give me a new appreciation for the many ways film scores morph between chordal moods. This was my first attempt at distilling movements through the Tonnetz graph improvising. (at least in my head)


----------



## Alex Niedt (Oct 21, 2018)

Wow, thank you all so much for the extremely kind comments! I didn't expect that. 



Bill the Lesser said:


> Well done. You clearly understand this instrument, which obviously can speak over a wider range than I originally thought.


Thank you! I can't say I have a particularly strong understanding of the library; this is my first and only experiment with it. It is clearly fantastic, though, and certainly a very inspiring library to paint with.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 21, 2018)

I find this library generally excellent and inspiring, but I don't find it lends itself to complete cues, and I wonder if that's one reason there haven't been more user demos (I keep wanting to add to things I sketch with the library and then substituting out instruments from the library with other instruments that I think work better.) I don't know what that says about the utility of this library. I also find the brass difficult to use with the other patches in the library. Especially with the available "soft" sustain (mp-f), they either sound too loud in comparison to the other patches in the library or they sound like you've turned down the fader. I also wish they'd included some gentle soft crescendo-decrescendo waves for the brass.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 22, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I find this library generally excellent and inspiring, but I don't find it lends itself to complete cues, and I wonder if that's one reason there haven't been more user demos (I keep wanting to add to things I sketch with the library and then substituting out instruments from the library with other instruments that I think work better.) I don't know what that says about the utility of this library. I also find the brass difficult to use with the other patches in the library. Especially with the available "soft" sustain (mp-f), they either sound too loud in comparison to the other patches in the library or they sound like you've turned down the fader. I also wish they'd included some gentle soft crescendo-decrescendo waves for the brass.



I don't think this library ever was meant to stand on its own. I've been working on a Demo using it 100% but as you, i find myself wanting to add and replace (i really miss some shorts, runs and find myself wanting to replace the normal sustained strings). As for the brass, i actually really like them. I haven't really used much else than the sustained patch yet but found that it is pretty nice to work with in my opinion.

As i see it though, all these things are understandable as a library like this should be used complementary to your bread and butter libraries, but the challenge in writing a whole que with it is fun. I'll post mine shortly.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 22, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> I don't think this library ever was meant to stand on its own. I've been working on a Demo using it 100% but as you, i find myself wanting to add and replace (i really miss some shorts, runs and find myself wanting to replace the normal sustained strings). As for the brass, i actually really like them. I haven't really used much else than the sustained patch yet but found that it is pretty nice to work with in my opinion.
> 
> As i see it though, all these things are understandable as a library like this should be used complementary to your bread and butter libraries, but the challenge in writing a whole que with it is fun. I'll post mine shortly.


Really like The tone of The trumpets. For hymns...majestic.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 22, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Really like The tone of The trumpets. For hymns...majestic.


I like the brass fine as a patch. I just find it doesn't sit well with most of the other patches in the library, which focuses on subtle, quiet stuff. Gentle swells would have been a better match to the other patches in the library in my opinion.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 22, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> the challenge in writing a whole que with it is fun. I'll post mine shortly.


I'll be interested to hear your demo and I agree that writing for the library makes for an interesting challenge. I've drafted three pieces using the library since I got it. The first two I ended up swapping out most of the Time Macro patches for other things that work better. But the latest one I vowed to restrict myself to the library. I like what I got out of it, but there are still bits that I want to replace with other patches that I think will do the thing better, and there are some wonky sample releases where I need to give some more attention to the midi programming and/or mixing to tame. On the other side, a lot of Time Macro patches are lovely and very special.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 22, 2018)

Beautiful demo, Alex!


----------



## markleake (Oct 22, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> i really miss some shorts


Me too. I can sort of get them anyway with the woods at least by using the start of the longs patches, but really it seems to be an oversight of this library. Some soft to medium shorts for each of the strings, woods and brass would have been good.

I also find I can't match the brass easily with the rest. They need more of the lower dynamics and soft swells. They jump very quickly to a more brassy sound, which is fine by itself, but with the rest of the library it's hard to use.

I wonder if they'd record a bit more material to fix those 2 gaps.

I'm still very happy with the library though. Some of the string longs are great, the woods are a very particular style, but great, and the vibe/harp combo is simply fantastic!


----------



## Brian Nowak (Oct 23, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi Brian,
> apologies for the later than intended reply.
> I wanted to look through our issue tracker to get an idea if these issues are known.
> 
> ...



Sorry to be so late getting back to you. I had a bunch of stuff go wrong with my house and have been busy working away at it for the last several weeks. 

I have emailed you specific information regarding the problems with the High String Spiccato patches in MA1. I went through a very detailed analysis of the problems and think I have it nailed down.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 25, 2018)

Hey all! I've uploaded my review of TIME MACRO. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 25, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey all! I've uploaded my review of TIME MACRO. Hope you enjoy!



That's an excellent walkthrough! I like the way you characterize each patch, in addition to playing appropriate riffs.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 25, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> That's an excellent walkthrough! I like the way you characterize each patch, in addition to playing appropriate riffs.


Thanks Bill!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 25, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thanks Bill!


Excellent as always. Great library. Loving it. Really something special in it........


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 26, 2018)

So, before listening bear in mind that i am still very much a beginner. I only used Time Macro in this piece, to demonstrate how it can stand alone and how it can sound in the hands of your "average" user. I hope you guys will take a listen and find it usable, i am personally totally in love with this library. Next step is trying to combine it with Symphobia 1+2 and albion one for me.

Btw, 


jbuhler said:


> I also find the brass difficult to use with the other patches in the library. Especially with the available "soft" sustain (mp-f), they either sound too loud in comparison to the other patches in the library or they sound like you've turned down the fader.



I introduce the brass around 1:45 and think that it worked perfectly with everything else (all faders in logic are set to 0).


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 26, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> I introduce the brass around 1:45 and think that it worked perfectly with everything else (all faders in logic are set to 0).


Not bad but I would like the initial statement of the brass down one level still before blossoming into the very nice louder statement as you currently have it. But the bigger problem I have had is when you want to use the brass as sustain accompaniment against the delicate articulations elsewhere. A nice soft gentle horn swell would have been so perfect. Of course I can get that sound from other libraries, but the same is true of the brass sustain patch that they give us, and I don't find it as good a match the majority of other patches in this library.


----------



## ism (Oct 26, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> So, before listening bear in mind that i am still very much a beginner. I only used Time Macro in this piece, to demonstrate how it can stand alone and how it can sound in the hands of your "average" user. I hope you guys will take a listen and find it usable, i am personally totally in love with this library. Next step is trying to combine it with Symphobia 1+2 and albion one for me.
> 
> Btw,
> 
> ...





Very nice. And I do think the brass works well (although I would still like a pp layer to it).


----------



## markleake (Oct 26, 2018)

@DivingInSpace. Nice work. I agree with the others though: a lower layer for the brass and/or horns to bring more warmth would be good.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 27, 2018)

@jbuhler @ism and @markleake i see what you mean, another dynamic layer would have been nice. I do really dig the sound of the brass though, i think it has a beautiful tone/timbre! 

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 27, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> @jbuhler @ism and @markleake i see what you mean, another dynamic layer would have been nice. I do really dig the sound of the brass though, i think it has a beautiful tone/timbre!
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments


Love the Brass sound. And The rest...


----------



## Peter Williams (Oct 27, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Love the Brass sound. And The rest...


Brass sounds fine; warm and alive. You can always reduce the volume a little. I find this to be a quirky library in that things are marketed as something you layer together, but in fact elements do not always work that way for me. I'm finding that some patches are best used as brief effects, like those you have in Symphobia, where others make for lovely, layered pads that want to sit under a delicate melody. Some new age composers will find use for Time Macro--they like to let sounds sit and wiggle a little bit. I'm not sure about the aleatoric interval patches, but I'm going to try layering them and adjusting their speeds in opposition to one another--see if I can get some spinning wagon wheel effects. Other libraries sound static by comparison, so I got some wonderful sounds layering Time macro string or woodwind sections with sordino strings and woodwind sections with them. So good!


----------



## whiskers (Dec 5, 2018)

JonSolo said:


> It seems more geared toward orchestral and poor.


Me after buying OT products...


----------



## idematoa (Sep 27, 2019)

My first contact with 'Time Macro'

01 - OT - TM - Chrono Reversed - Decelerate Time
02 - SA - ASE - A Good Start
03 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Strings Basic 8ths 01
04 - OT - TM - Strings Shevering - Dimensional Drops
05 - SA - Albion One - Classic Steam MW - Bright - Classic Stepphenson MW - Gate
06 - SA - OACE - Chamber Grid
07 - SA - LCOT -Astral - Whisper Trills - Astral - Microtonal Interference


----------



## idematoa (Sep 29, 2019)

01 - OT - TM - Harps and Vibes Pendulum Swell TM- Low Strings Very Slow Tremolo TM - Low Woodwinds Pendulum Echo Swell TM
02 - OT - TM - Men Choir Sustains Swells Adlit TM - Women Choir Sustains Swells Ad Lib TM
03 - SA - SSE
04 - SA - Albion V - Tundra - Vral Grid
05 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - My Darkness Approaching
06 - SA - Albion One - Epic Sonar Pluck MW - Tuning
07 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Strings Basic 8ths 01


----------



## idematoa (Oct 3, 2019)

As its name suggests, I hit the E2 with TM, and the rest came later to finish with the piano... 

01 - OT - TM - Low Woodwinds Pendulum Echo Swells TM - Low Woodwinds Sustains Staccato Ad Lib TM
02 - OT - TM - Low Woodwinds Sustains Swells Ad Lib TM
03 - SA - OACE - Chamber Grid - BDT - Main
04 - SA - Alev Lenz 3 - Splendind Drones
05 - SA - WE - A Simple Start
06 - NI - STRAYLIGHT - Abandonned Subway
07 - NI - Reaktor 6 - Space Drone - Polar Wind - 012 Tropikal
08 - NI - Noire Pure - Basic Pure


----------



## Owen Smith (Jun 16, 2020)

Alright, almost two years later. Anyone still using Time Macro? I'm really interested and have enjoyed the walkthroughs, user demos, official demos, etc. I'm particularly interested in using it to add orchestral texture and movement to my pieces without using it specifically for traditional writing. I already have Albion 5, BDT, Albion 1, Symphobia 3, and The Orchestra Complete. This would be my first OT library besides Layers which I haven't had the chance to use yet. I liked the way some have described Time Macro as adding pixie dust on top of their compositions. I'm just a hobby composer so I realize the price could be a bit high for pixie dust, but from all the descriptions and walkthroughs I find it really lends to the ambient, atmospheric, emotional, dramatic style I'm going for. 
I realize they are probably going to have it come out on Sine player before too long (probably also with discount), but I'm interested in having the Kontakt version. With everything switching to Sine, I think another sale on the Kontakt versions is unlikely at this time. Anyone think it is worth the plunge now at full price?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 16, 2020)

Time Macro was the first library I bought on Preorder. I did wait until there was a minimal walkthrough. It is great for adding movement in a piece. I know I used it in the chase scene for the Westworld contest. I would definitely get it over Time Micro. 

That said, for a hobbyist, I'm not sure it is worth the full price. But then, I don't think much is worth the full price. I also think those NI sales at 50% off were to help pay for the new player, but since it is out, not sure if there will be any more of them.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 16, 2020)

Owen Smith said:


> Anyone think it is worth the plunge now at full price?



Remember that when they port it over to SINE you'll be able to take your pick from the à la carte menu. Probably not worth it if you want quite a lot of the library, but if you only end up finding a few instruments that really speak to you, it might work out.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 16, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I know I used it in the chase scene for the Westworld contest. I would definitely get it over Time Micro.


I used it too.
It’s a good library to add detail or momentum in somehow dull passages 
This is not my go-to lib but I end up using it more than I thought initially. Specially the choirs patches.


----------



## Owen Smith (Jun 16, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Time Macro was the first library I bought on Preorder. I did wait until there was a minimal walkthrough. It is great for adding movement in a piece. I know I used it in the chase scene for the Westworld contest. I would definitely get it over Time Micro.
> 
> That said, for a hobbyist, I'm not sure it is worth the full price. But then, I don't think much is worth the full price. I also think those NI sales at 50% off were to help pay for the new player, but since it is out, not sure if there will be any more of them.


Thanks dzilizzi! Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. I've been watching the Micro and Macro videos over and over to see which one I like best. I really like the sound design patches of Micro and the celeste,harp, madolin patches, but some of the other stuff seams a little less useful for my purposes. When I listen to time Macro, I feel like everything pretty much sounds good and would be useful to me--though I'm not a fan of the choir Zzs patches. They sound a little funny to me.
Since, I'm not making money off my music there is little financial justification. For me its more my therapy. The stress of being a nurse and father of twin toddlers can be pretty great sometimes, but composing is a way to step back and breath and escape for a bit. As you can tell by the libraries I have, I go towards libraries that I think will be inspiring and save time during the composition process (since I have no time lol). Time Macro, seems like a good fit. For that. Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## Owen Smith (Jun 16, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Remember that when they port it over to SINE you'll be able to take your pick from the à la carte menu. Probably not worth it if you want quite a lot of the library, but if you only end up finding a few instruments that really speak to you, it might work out.


Yeah, I've been thinking about that as well. Its definitely a good concept and I wish they did that for Kontakt. I use FL studio and its not the best with Sine. 
For Macro, I like the sound of most everything. For Micro, I'd like to get the multis and Mandolin/Celeste/Harp patches. Thanks for your feeback


----------



## Owen Smith (Jun 16, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> I used it too.
> It’s a good library to add detail or momentum in somehow dull passages
> This is not my go-to lib but I end up using it more than I thought initially. Specially the choirs patches.


That's cool! Do you have a link to your submission? I'd love to hear it and glad to hear that the library is still useful to you.


----------



## TheKRock (Jun 16, 2020)

I bought it pre order as well and use it all the time. Its in easily half the cues in every movie I do. Worth every penny in my opinion...for what its worth.


----------



## Owen Smith (Jun 16, 2020)

TheKRock said:


> I bought it pre order as well and use it all the time. Its in easily half the cues in every movie I do. Worth every penny in my opinion...for what its worth.


Wow, that's a convincing recommendation  Thanks TheKRock! Do you have any examples of your work online I could check out? I'm always struggling to get the right feel and sound for my intros and outros. Do you think it would be particularly helpful with those? I'm also interested in layering Time Macro with other libraries. Do you have any libraries you particularly like to layer it with? Thanks again! Cheers!


----------



## amadeus1 (Jun 16, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I'm loving the sound (as always) and concept of this one. Thoughts?



Hi Chris, I did a video on Time Macro in 2018:



It has some unique presets for sure.

Bill


----------



## ism (Jun 16, 2020)

Still one of my favorite libraries. Not quite as essential as OACE and a few others, but its still adds something quite essential.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 16, 2020)

amadeus1 said:


> Hi Chris, I did a video on Time Macro in 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bill! I eventually did one as well


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 16, 2020)

Owen Smith said:


> That's cool! Do you have a link to your submission? I'd love to hear it and glad to hear that the library is still useful to you.


Sure, it’s here


The choir patches can be heard when Caleb’s tripping. Actually I think 99% of choirs come from Time Macro.
There are also regular Aaah and Oooh and Mmmmh patches, not only aleatoric or measured ones.
The lowest male choir sound come from a Mellotron

Also, FWIW, a while ago I did a tune only with Time Micro. For what I had in mind it was quite a challenge.



Not sure the tune is really good, but it shows some possibilities and sounds not heard in official demos.

Like Time Macro, Time Micro is not only about aleatoric stuff, there are also short-ish articulations, like Marcato, on some instruments.

The microphones settings are also very helpful, from close intimate to ambient aerial.


----------



## Owen Smith (Jun 16, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> Sure, it’s here
> 
> 
> The choir patches can be heard when Caleb’s tripping. Actually I think 99% of choirs come from Time Macro.
> ...



Great work on both compositions! I think the choir really fit the scene with Caleb. Thank for sharing 😊👍
Your second composition was really good as well and impressive that you just used Time Micro. 
I'm not very gifted with action cues, but would like to use Time Macro to add texture and movement to my music which is more on the emotional, nature influenced side. It seems like both Micro and Macro could be useful, but perhaps Macro will be a little easier for me to integrate into my style and workflow. Thanks again for your response and sharing your compositions!


----------



## Owen Smith (Jun 16, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thanks Bill! I eventually did one as well



Thanks Chris! You and Bill both did very helpful walkthroughs. I really enjoy your videos 😊 The only thing making me delay in purchasing is the cost, but hopefully soon I'll be able to add Time Macro to my tool box. Cheers


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 17, 2020)

Great library for adding motion to static sustains, especially woodwinds and brass. Many of the sounds want to stand on their own too, but they can also take over things pretty easily, turning a dramatic aesthetic into an ambient one. Pretty stuff.


----------



## TheKRock (Jun 17, 2020)

Owen Smith said:


> Wow, that's a convincing recommendation  Thanks TheKRock! Do you have any examples of your work online I could check out? I'm always struggling to get the right feel and sound for my intros and outros. Do you think it would be particularly helpful with those? I'm also interested in layering Time Macro with other libraries. Do you have any libraries you particularly like to layer it with? Thanks again! Cheers!


Hey Owen, ya sorry that was the worst recommendation ever! I was just out the door when I saw your post. I don't usually respond to posts looking for library advice here unless I feel like I can speak with total confidence about it...I'm never that confident. But I do use the Time libraries regularly and as you've now read and seen they are capable of adding a lot of sparkle to your work. Later today I can cut a bit out of a really long cue where I used the Time libraries almost exclusively if you are still interested, although I'm sure its moot now.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 17, 2020)

Owen Smith said:


> Great work on both compositions! I think the choir really fit the scene with Caleb. Thank for sharing 😊👍
> Your second composition was really good as well and impressive that you just used Time Micro.
> I'm not very gifted with action cues, but would like to use Time Macro to add texture and movement to my music which is more on the emotional, nature influenced side. It seems like both Micro and Macro could be useful, but perhaps Macro will be a little easier for me to integrate into my style and workflow. Thanks again for your response and sharing your compositions!


Thanks Owen, that’s very kind.
I love both TM and use them on almost every tune to spice them up.
The choirs are good, so are Ark’s ones, to the point that I wonder why OT didn’t release a choir library yet.


----------

